# Cena was epic tonight



## THEpeep (Jun 18, 2011)

Now normally, I'm a Cena hater. I hate his gimmick, the way he buries talent, everything... but tonight, he started off the show great. He was just epic in the opening promo. 

Favorite quotes:

"I lost a broski, for a hoeski!"

"You're perfect for eachother, you're both scandolous bitches!

"For your information, I'm disease free, and I'd like to keep it that way!"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, he was a great, a good segment. People have a reason to care about Eve now, she did very well tonight too tho! The Divas need to have more interaction with the main event guys. That helped Trish, Lita & Stephanie alot back in the day and could very well work for Eve.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> you're both scandolous bitches


Lame, cheap attempt to be edgy, when it's not even true and come from the biggest hypocrite character in wrestling history.

But Eve was good besides the fake cry. Not on Karen Jarrett's level but still...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

still with that stupid fucking smirk on his face...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He was pretty hypocritical but two of his lines were pretty funny.


----------



## Johnno3k (Dec 6, 2011)

A small attempt at the comeback of Dr. Of Thuganomics?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

The favorite quotes you listed are literally the only three edgy things he said.

Glad to see WWE can please you by being a shell of it's former edginess. 

And agreed with the guy above me, what exactly makes Rock a scandalous bitch? Can Cena or one of his marks explain that?


----------



## THEpeep (Jun 18, 2011)

^ I'm not a Cena mark, I hate Cena. I was just surprised he actually said things like that, I just wish the PG era would completely go away


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL you think he was epic just because he said bitch.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Are u fucking kidding me??? People liked that???

Why??? beacsue he said _"bitch"_???

HAHAHAHA!!!! :lmao


----------



## THEpeep (Jun 18, 2011)

No, idiots. I liked it because it was actually different that the usual bull that spews from his lips. Don't post on my thread if you're too ignorant to hold a conversation with me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's give some credit to people backstage for finally coming up with a few descent lines lmfao


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it was a good segment and Cena was able to have a good serious promo. He was actually able to get me interested in this joke of a storyline.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

It was an obvious attempt at pushing his character at the expense of Eve. I am not impressed.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If they're gonna do that to a diva why not do it to an ugly untalented one like Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

So lets see here, you ask for change, Cena freaking BULLIED someone cussed on TV (and it was not beeped)
and did almost evreything you want, and then its not good enough and he is still the same?

Do you read your posts?


----------



## THEpeep (Jun 18, 2011)

DOTL said:


> It was an obvious attempt at pushing his character at the expense of Eve. I am not impressed.


If you've ever had to go through what Zack Ryder went through, you would understand why I liked the promo so much. Eve got what she deserved.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

THEpeep said:


> If you've ever had to go through what Zack Ryder went through, you would understand why I liked the promo so much.


Wait, are we speaking of kayfabe, or booking. Choose please.


----------



## THEpeep (Jun 18, 2011)

DOTL said:


> Wait, are we speaking of kayfabe, or booking. Choose please.


I guess you've never had a girlfriend, but i'm speaking of Kayfabe


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreadful, fucking dreadful. If you liked that, you're a fucking idiot.

Cena is just a fucking hypocrite, nough said.

Scandalous Bitches??? fpalm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I enjoyed Cena "edgy lines" and i've never been a fan of him. He was tolerable for me tonight.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

THEpeep said:


> I guess you've never had a girlfriend.


Please address the quote as written. As much as I like your debating imaginary posts, please make it clear whether you want to talk about the content of the promo or the back stage reason for having such a promo. To make it easy for you, I'm talking about why the promo was booked, not the content.


----------



## THEpeep (Jun 18, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Dreadful, fucking dreadful. If you liked that, your a fucking idiot.
> 
> Cena is just a fucking hypocrite, nough said.
> 
> Scandalous Bitches??? fpalm



I'm an idiot? You don't even know the difference between "your" and "you're"

Before you try to insult the intelligence of someone else, maybe you should grasp your own language correctly.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Not bad, people wouldn't boo him as much if he was like this


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

THEpeep said:


> I'm an idiot? You don't even know the difference between "your" and "you're"
> 
> Before you try to insult the intelligence of someone else, maybe you should grasp your own language correctly.


Well, I'm sorry if I have upset you one way or an other. But that promo was shit.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I enjoyed cena tonight even if some of the stuff he said were blatant lies. If he doesn't turn heel, at least show us more of this.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

THEpeep said:


> I'm an idiot? You don't even know the difference between "your" and "you're"
> 
> Before you try to insult the intelligence of someone else, maybe you should grasp your own language correctly.


Why don't you explain your reasoning for why you thought it was such a good promo by Cena rather than attacking someone based on their grammar on the internet? After all that is what the thread is about.

To stay on topic, Cena can't win me over by saying a few hypocritical statements for the character he portrays, as well as the fact that he just contradicted what he and Kane's feud was about for the last few weeks. It was terrible. :no:

Turn full heel if you want to change my opinion Cena/WWE


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol I highly doubt YOU have^


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

CoverD said:


> Why don't you explain your reasoning for why you thought it was such a good promo by Cena rather than attacking someone based on their grammar on the internet? After all that is what the thread is about.
> 
> To stay on topic, Cena can't win me over by saying a few hypocritical statements for the character he portrays, as well as the fact that he just contradicted what he and Kane's feud was about for the last few weeks. It was terrible. :no:
> 
> Turn full heel if you want to change my opinion Cena/WWE


So it will change just becuse he turned heel? well that shows your opinion holds no vaule

you just said you wont chnage no matter what unless he turns heel which not only makes you biased shows you dont care what they do, or if cena sucks as a heel as long as he is a heel.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Epic is too strong of a word..he just didnt SUCK tonight


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Rayfu said:


> So it will change just becuse he turned heel? well that shows your opinion holds no vaule
> 
> you just said you wont chnage no matter what unless he turns heel which not only makes you biased shows you dont care what they do, or if cena sucks as a heel as long as he is a heel.


Uh, is your reading comprehension off? When did I say "I wouldn't change no matter what"? 

What I am saying is, Cena just saying a few derogatory comments to someone every once in a blue moon isn't anything. If the WWE wants me to actually gain an interest in Cena, then turn him heel.

How does that make me not care what they do? I obviously do care, because I can't stand when they tease us with Cena taking little potshots at people that goes against he character he portrays. Make him heel and then what he says will have more value. It makes no sense for a babyface to call someone a bitch and skank.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

CoverD said:


> Uh, is your reading comprehension off? When did I said "I wouldn't change no matter what"?
> 
> What I am saying is, Cena just saying a few derogatory comments to someone every once in a blue moon isn't anything. If the WWE wants me to actually gain an interest in Cena, then turn him heel.
> 
> How does that make me not care what they do? I obviously do care, because I can't stand when they tease us with Cena taking little potshots at people that goes against he character he portrays. Make him heel and then what he says will have more value. *It makes no sense for a babyface to call someone a bitch and skank.*


Well what if she is a bitch and a skank? Makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Twisted14 said:


> Well what if she is a bitch and a skank? Makes sense doesn't it?


...touche. (Y)

However, I thought Cena was supposed to represent the PG era...he shouldn't be saying that stuff anyways.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> Uh, is your reading comprehension off? When did I say "I wouldn't change no matter what"?


looks like your the one




> you just said you wont chnage no matter what *unless he turns heel*





> Turn full heel if you want to change my opinion Cena/WWE


You said if they want you to chnage your mind he has to be heel.


I read just fine BTW.



> What I am saying is, Cena just saying a few derogatory comments to someone every once in a blue moon isn't anything. If the WWE wants me to actually gain an interest in Cena, then turn him heel.


and your saying he has to be heel?
why? that discredits you right there.



> It makes no sense for a babyface to call someone a bitch and skank.


His gimick reight now is just that, he is swaying form face and heel, (so there gose he never chnages agrument)
so it dose make sense in this story line

rock called pepole all kidn of thinbgs as a face.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> Uh, is your reading comprehension off? When did I say "I wouldn't change no matter what"?


looks like your the one




> you just said you wont chnage no matter what *unless he turns heel*





> Turn full heel if you want to change my opinion Cena/WWE


You said if they want you to chnage your mind he has to be heel.


I read just fine BTW.



> What I am saying is, Cena just saying a few derogatory comments to someone every once in a blue moon isn't anything. If the WWE wants me to actually gain an interest in Cena, then turn him heel.


and your saying he has to be heel?
why? that discredits you right there.
nothing at all says cean turning heel will do anything.


> It makes no sense for a babyface to call someone a bitch and skank.


His gimick reight now is just that, he is swaying form face and heel, (so there gose he never chnages agrument)
so it dose make sense in this story line

rock called pepole all kidn of thinbgs as a face.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> Uh, is your reading comprehension off? When did I say "I wouldn't change no matter what"?


looks like your the one whos reading is off.

What I said




> you just said you wont chnage no matter what *unless he turns heel*


now what you said.


> Turn full heel if you want to change my opinion Cena/WWE


You said if they want you to chnage your mind he has to be heel.


I read just fine BTW.



> What I am saying is, Cena just saying a few derogatory comments to someone every once in a blue moon isn't anything. If the WWE wants me to actually gain an interest in Cena, then turn him heel.


and your saying he has to be heel?
why? that discredits you right there.
nothing at all says cean turning heel will do anything.


> It makes no sense for a babyface to call someone a bitch and skank.


His gimick reight now is just that, he is swaying form face and heel, (so there gose he never chnages agrument)
so it dose make sense in this story line

rock called pepole all kidn of thinbgs as a face.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

The word epic is seriously overused on these forums, it was a solid promo that Cena sorely needed to get more of the audience on his side.

"Epic" though? Not so much


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

^WTF


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

CoverD said:


> ...touche. (Y)
> 
> However, I thought Cena was supposed to represent the PG era...he shouldn't be saying that stuff anyways.


Yeah well that's what makes this so crazy and what people like about it. He has represented the PG era for the past few years and he has just seemed to stray away from it and showing sides of his character that have been hidden since 2007. At least that's how I see it at this early stage.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Cena *Raw Spoiler*

This promo is like a toned down CM Punk shoot, easily the best thing he's done in years.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

That promo he just cut on the Rock was pretty damn awesome. 

I know people will senselessly bash Cena because that's the "cool" thing to do, but Cena was on fire tonight. Not many are good enough to cut a promo that good.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Cena was by no means ''epic'' tonight, but rather tolerable for once. I did enjoy the fact that both WWE and John Cena, are making out Eve to be talent-less skank, which is what she is, and is plenty overdue for her bringing down an already awful feud with her terrible and cringe-worthy acting skills and for being (by far) the most overrated diva on this forum.

John Cena's only good quote was: "For your information, I'm disease free, and I'd like to keep it that way!" that one did make me laugh.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Fucking hell, the standards have dropped.

Cena added nothing that hasn't been said before and somehow, this is a great promo??? :lmao

You guys make me laugh.


----------



## lubu695 (May 4, 2011)

I agree its the best thing he has done in years,But didnt seem to stop me from switching channels a few times hoping it would be over when i changed back. pretty sure it was the same ol rant about the rock leaving to be a movie star and him staying for the fans who kept booing during the whole promo.....He always brings up the fact that the rock doesnt write his own stuff, does he think people really care or didnt already know that? I think i dont even care anymore. TBH im more intrested to see of shaq fights someone lol sad.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

The second promo was even better than the first one. Two very good promos. I would agree with OP and put the word epic to describe his promo on the Rock


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone who thought Cena wasn't epic today is an obvious Cena Hater, he ripped The Rock a new a**hole today. Anyone else does that ZOMG MAH NEW FAVORITE WRASSLERZ YOOOO


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What did he say during the second one? I missed it.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena sucked


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> What did he say during the second one? I missed it.


The usual hypocritical and desperate "IM HERE PLEASE CHEER ME! ROCK LEFT YOU!" promo.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> What did he say during the second one? I missed it.


The same shit before;

How DARE the rock do whatever the fuck he wants! He owes it to me to be a wrestler FOREVER! #IWC (and apparently Cena) Logic.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

funny thing is he basically said the same stuff hes been sayin before but this time he did it in a more edgy way im not complainin i rather enjoyed it he seemed pissed and thats better than happy pappy cena by a mile.on a side he said "the kid is back" and "im back" in his first promo im guessin hes referin to his thugonomic ways which i kinda hope personaly i rather see a full fledged heel but this works for now i guess


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

First promo was bleh in my opinion. Second was pretty good but we heard all this shit last year, don't wanna hear it again. Come up with something we haven't heard yet..


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

It's at the point now where it doesn't matter what Cena does with some of you, you're just going to bash it. Fuck right off, seriously. I'm not even a Cena fan, but when shit is done right it deserves to be praised. This was a hell of a promo cut by Cena tonight which enhances this already historic match.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Cena comes off as someone jealous lol and cena is blowing his load he's saying everything he can about the rock in one go


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm surprised he was let away with what he said.. like bitch and saying 'wrestler' *le gasp*


Funny he represents Hustle Loyalty Respect yet he calls a woman a skank, a hoe and a bitch? Even if it's true he still broke his "code of honour" and has done it maaaaany times this past few months.

If Cena doesn't turn heel then the least WWE could do is have him stay this way at least his promos are cheered by adults and not some poopy jokes.
I liked his promos tonight, reminds me of 2004-2006 Cena.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The good thing about the promo was his edginess. Other than that it was the same ole shit that he's been spittn' for damn near a year now.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't like him but I think he was very good tonight. can't wait to see the rock retaliate next week and the coming weeks. obviously there will be no physicality considering what just happened with wade they are definitely not taking any chances\

just as someone else said i love how jealous john is. If he did one of the rock blockbuster movies he would leave wwe in heartbeat. who the fuck is he kidding


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

_That's_ the Cena I like. Though I was confused at first about the April 9th thing.

Sorry Rocky marks. Just admit for once that Cena didn't suck tonight. He wasn't pussyfootin' around.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hate Cena too but people on here are such retards. Praise him for once and stop licking Rocks arse.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> I hate Cena too but people on here are such retards. Praise him for once and stop licking Rocks arse.


exactly...i hate cena as much as anyone but i dont really care for the rock either..but no one can deny it was a great promo he might have repeated some stuff but alteast this time it wasnt cheesy and had edge and intensity to it


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah with the amount of injuries piling up their gonna have to play it super safe but better for us with these two battling it on the mic


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> It's at the point now where it doesn't matter what Cena does with some of you, you're just going to bash it. Fuck right off, seriously. I'm not even a Cena fan, but when shit is done right it deserves to be praised. This was a hell of a promo cut by Cena tonight which enhances this already historic match.


But, he bashed The Rock. 

Anytime he bashes The Rock the Rock marks take what he say's way to seriously. He's just keeping the feud going, plain and simple. 

Next week we'll here the Rock proclaim Cena has a "mangina," he's going to put "boots to asses" at Wrestlemania, and the usual skit. And the Rock marks will love every minute of it.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

Both promos were a step up from his PG delivery and therefore they were great. I don't understand how anyone can disagree. He also had a bit of the thuganomics "accent" which I think was unnecessary. Although I did mark a little for the nostalgia.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

it was a great promo good for the build up just the substance he was using was the same as it was for the previous wrestlemania build up which should actually give the rock the advantage in shit talking - cena always attacks the rock for his personal choices - i wouldn't mind seeing the rock digging into cena about something


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

The only EPIC thing is how hot EVE looked and the fat guy in the front row staring at her ass and taking pictures of her ass


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> I don't like him but I think he was very good tonight. can't wait to see the rock retaliate next week and the coming weeks. obviously there will be no physicality considering what just happened with wade they are definitely not taking any chances\
> 
> just as someone else said i love how jealous john is. If he did one of the rock blockbuster movies he would leave wwe in heartbeat. who the fuck is he kidding


They are not going to stop physically because of Wade.

Cena's main point is that Rock completely left. All Cena wanted was an appearance here or there because Rock is a draw and good for the business.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So I only read two pages.

People are laughing cause other people are marking that Cena said bitch.

...If I were to go to the RAW thread where Rocky returned, I want people to guess how many pages and database crashes that occurred when Rocky said bitch.

He called Rock a bitch. It's the same way I call some people idiotic retards. There's no real meaning behind it.

I just think you're a fucking idiotic retard.

Just be glad he called Rocky a no-showing bitch. That's basically the translation. But no, we gotta go all philosophical on Cena.

Meanwhile, Rocky just made an anal joke. Promo of the Year.

Derp.

It's incredible people read into every line Cena or Rock says.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

itssoeasy23 said:


> But, he bashed The Rock.
> 
> Anytime he bashes The Rock the Rock marks take what he say's way to seriously. He's just keeping the feud going, plain and simple.
> 
> Next week we'll here the Rock proclaim Cena has a "mangina," he's going to put "boots to asses" at Wrestlemania, and the usual skit. And the Rock marks will love every minute of it.



I've noticed that as well with these Rock fans, they take this way too seriously. I understand being a fan but I think these people forget it's a wrestling angle. In one of the thread dude was insinuating that the WWE was out to harm the Rock and his career lmao.. I mean, come on, lets grow up.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought he was great tonight, very much enjoyed him and he truly is a talent on the mic. Some of his points he has made is kinda pulling me towards supporting him rather than The Rock.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I've noticed that as well with these Rock fans, they take this way too seriously. I understand being a fan but I think these people forget it's a wrestling angle. In one of the thread dude was insinuating that the WWE was out to harm the Rock and his career lmao.. I mean, come on, lets grow up.


No. lol.

It's all sides. Cena marks and Rock marks are all the same type of douchebaggery.

Team Bring It = CeNation for Adults. Same shit.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

(edit)


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Natsuke said:


> No. lol.
> 
> It's all sides. Cena marks and Rock marks are all the same type of douchebaggery.
> 
> Team Bring It = CeNation for Adults. Same shit.



You may be right, I've just noticed it more with the Rock fans. Either way it's dumb.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I am by no means a Cena fan, but I liked him tonight, he had an edge to him. I would not mind him staying as a face, if he drops the Rise Above Hate gimmick, and does things like this.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

> I've noticed that as well with these Rock fans, they take this way too seriously. I understand being a fan but I think these people forget it's a wrestling angle. In one of the thread dude was insinuating that the WWE was out to harm the Rock and his career lmao.. I mean, come on, lets grow up.


Not all Rock fans are like that.. I'm not anyways.

I've aired my dislike for Cena repeatedly and I'm open about it because he pisses me off 99% of the time but I give him credit if he does something good. I liked both his promos tonight, not so much for the content but that he became a bit edgier and didn't go for the PG way of laughing everything off.
Shame he won't stay like this very long, after Mania I expect him to return to poopy jokes.. unless he turns heel which he more than likely won't.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> ^ Not all Rock fans are like that.. I'm not anyways.
> 
> I've aired my dislike for Cena repeatedly but I give him credit if he does something good. I liked both his promos tonight, not so much for the content but that he became a bit edgier and didn't go for the PG way of laughing everything off.
> Shame he won't stay like this very long, after Mania I expect him to return to poopy jokes.. unless he turns heel which he more than likely won't.


I was more referring to that RockA316 dude or whatever his name is. People should just enjoy this for what it is, ya know? I respect the fact that you're a Rock fan but still understand that this is supposed to be entertaining. People dissect this shit so much that they deny themselves to be entertained by it. 

Sit back and relax and enjoy the ride, this program between Cena and Rock is once in a lifetime.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Im neither a Rock or Cena guy but I've been leaning toward Rock until tonight. Cenas 2nd promo was pretty damn good, his first was OK, kinda cheesy, but better than usual. Gonna wait till Rocks appearance next week to see who im going for...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I was more referring to that RockA316 dude or whatever his name is. People should just enjoy this for what it is, ya know? I respect the fact that you're a Rock fan but still understand that this is supposed to be entertaining. People dissect this shit so much that they deny themselves to be entertained by it.
> 
> Sit back and relax and enjoy the ride, this program between Cena and Rock is once in a lifetime.


I didn't read your whole post, but I'll save you a lot of trouble.

Everything that comes out of the RockA316s mouth is usually a bunch of trolling bullcrap. It took me a good month to realize I can't take a single word he says seriously lmao


----------



## lubu695 (May 4, 2011)

he said the same old crap he always says!!!!! he may have added some edgy quips but its the same old crap!!!
I admit he presented it alot better but its still the same old crap!!! I dont even have to watch it and i know he said the same old crap. The whole reason people dislike him is because he is the same old character over and over and over every monday night every pay-per-view he is the same old thing. When you hog up so much tv time *JUST TO TALK same old crap!* WE dont care that the rock is a movie star, in his shoes we all would do the same!IF cenas movies didnt suck, he would have to. WE dont care he doesnt write his own jokes, most of the WWE supstars probably dont and no one cares. We Dont care that cena stayed, i wish he would have left for a while every now and then maybe we wouldnt be sick of him....AND im not a big fan of the rock, but damn he is something different at the moment and he atleast makes it so i dont flip the channel when he cuts a promo.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

All the Rock has to do is bring up the contract situation from 2004 and how Cena's PG era is inferior to his and instantly deads any sort of come back or slick talking. The Rock is gonna destroy this McMahon creation and I cant wait to see it.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Lame, cheap attempt to be edgy, when it's not even true and come from the biggest hypocrite character in wrestling history.


Comments about lame, cheap attempts to be edgy from the biggest AE mark on the forum. Now that's ironic.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I've noticed that as well with these Rock fans, they take this way too seriously. I understand being a fan but I think these people forget it's a wrestling angle. In one of the thread dude was insinuating that the WWE was out to harm the Rock and his career lmao.. I mean, come on, lets grow up.


Not all Rock fans are like this. You should say Rock marks. They are like this. Rock fans(like me) don't act like babies when someone says something negative about him.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Good delivery from Cena tonight.

That said, I would still rather cheer the Rock X100 over Cena. I don't like whining. Rock is someone I would want to be like, Cena not so much.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aside from the fake crying, Eve did well. Amazing how talents can be unearthed when the stoyrline matters


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> All the Rock has to do is bring up the contract situation from 2004 and how Cena's PG era is inferior to his and instantly deads any sort of come back or slick talking. The Rock is gonna destroy this McMahon creation and I cant wait to see it.


Except that Cena is winning....


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena was quality tonight, and I think that's the first time I've said that in about 6 years.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't wait till another couple weeks when the Cena vs Rock posts really start piling up.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

lubu695 said:


> he said the same old crap he always says!!!!! he may have added some edgy quips but its the same old crap!!!
> I admit he presented it alot better but its still the same old crap!!! I dont even have to watch it and i know he said the same old crap. The whole reason people dislike him is because he is the same old character over and over and over every monday night every pay-per-view he is the same old thing. When you hog up so much tv time *JUST TO TALK same old crap!* WE dont care that the rock is a movie star, in his shoes we all would do the same!IF cenas movies didnt suck, he would have to. WE dont care he doesnt write his own jokes, most of the WWE supstars probably dont and no one cares. We Dont care that cena stayed, i wish he would have left for a while every now and then maybe we wouldnt be sick of him....AND im not a big fan of the rock, but damn he is something different at the moment and he atleast makes it so i dont flip the channel when he cuts a promo.


I don't understand...do you want him to start making up random reasons he doesn't like the Rock?
Because there is only one main reason that Cena doesn't like The Rock, and that's the reason he keeps preaching about...because that's what the entire feud is based on.

I guess I just don't understand what you want. It's like if there was a debate on TV strictly about Topic A, and some nerd came running into the arena bitching that he wants to hear about Topic B...you're in the wrong place, son.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Natsuke said:


> I didn't read your whole post, but I'll save you a lot of trouble.
> 
> Everything that comes out of the RockA316s mouth is usually a bunch of trolling bullcrap. It took me a good month to realize I can't take a single word he says seriously lmao


haha, I see.. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This is how Cena should be doing promos. Doesn't matter if he's heel or face, just doing promos like this is great.

Him and Eve in the ring was funny. It might have actually been funnier than The Rock-Steph stuff we've seen.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mark my words, he IS turning heel.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I don't understand...do you want him to start making up random reasons he doesn't like the Rock?
> Because there is only one main reason that Cena doesn't like The Rock, and that's the reason he keeps preaching about...because that's what the entire feud is based on.
> 
> I guess I just don't understand what you want. It's like if there was a debate on TV strictly about Topic A, and some nerd came running into the arena bitching that he wants to hear about Topic B...you're in the wrong place, son.


Pretty much, the basis of cena reasoning has already made him lose the battle with that one little promo of the rock outside explaining why he does what he does - giving the rock almost infinite opportunities to dismantle CENA on the MIC if he's allowed, since cena only has 1 issue with the man which has been answered.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK15 said:


> Mark my words, he IS turning heel.


Hang it up man.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> Mark my words, he IS turning heel.


Not happening. He might get some much needed attitude though.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I was more referring to that RockA316 dude or whatever his name is. People should just enjoy this for what it is, ya know? I respect the fact that you're a Rock fan but still understand that this is supposed to be entertaining. People dissect this shit so much that they deny themselves to be entertained by it.
> 
> Sit back and relax and enjoy the ride, this program between Cena and Rock is once in a lifetime.


Common sense on WF? Get the hell outta here!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

LarryCoon said:


> Except that Cena is winning....


Good. Means business will go down until another appearance proving his worth historically again. I guarantee fans will be tuning out after that Miami Raw.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> just as someone else said i love how jealous john is. If he did one of the rock blockbuster movies he would leave wwe in heartbeat. who the fuck is he kidding


I think the difference is Cena has no interest in anything other than wrestling, because that's what he loves. If Cena wanted to go out and attempt Hollywood I'm sure at the very least he would get movie offers, he's built as hell and he is a pretty good actor (he's just stuck with shitty scripts most the time...12 Rounds, the Marine, his WWE career)

He's not mad that Rock went to Hollywood, he's mad that the minute The Rock made it semi-big he completely forgot about WWE (we'll look past the fact that Vince let Rock's contract lapse without letting him know, which I'm sure caused most of the bad blood) and in Cena's eyes Rock should have came back every once in awhile after he was big to draw some of that popularity to the company that made him.

That's mostly what this is all about, not that he's jealous, he's just upset that Rock didn't go back to his roots after he made it big, he basically thinks Rock sold out of wrestling.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I don't understand...do you want him to start making up random reasons he doesn't like the Rock?
> Because there is only one main reason that Cena doesn't like The Rock, and that's the reason he keeps preaching about...because that's what the entire feud is based on.
> 
> I guess I just don't understand what you want. It's like if there was a debate on TV strictly about Topic A, and some nerd came running into the arena bitching that he wants to hear about Topic B...you're in the wrong place, son.


And what does the Rock have against Cena? He's bland.

That's it. What else? He's hypocritical? 

What, did Hollywood Rock not exist? Did Heel Rock never exist? WWE superstars are built.. BUILT on a foundation of "If you turn heel or face, all the morals you had before are turned around."

But no, after *20 years* of seeing that same shit (it's definitely longer but whatever), there's still a lot of idiotic discussion of "Oh this guy is a hypocrite." The Rock is literally acting out his hypocrisy every single week by not being in the ring despite saying he's never leaving.

There's a lot of shit to be said on both sides that make them both hypocrites, liars and whatnot. I just laugh at how people like to count the ammunition that these two have.

It's not the Cold War, guys.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why are all fans of The Rock complete morons? I haven't seen an exception to the rule yet.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

I really, REALLY wish that rocks shoOt on cena in the summer would have bEen seen in full on raw.... If you agree gimme a HELL YEAH


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Vader13 said:


> Why are all fans of The Rock complete morons? I haven't seen an exception to the rule yet.


I suppose card carrying Cena fans are geniuses too. They certainly walk off the cliff with supreme efficiency.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I was enjoying Cena tonight until he came out and cut _the exact same promo_ he's been using on The Rock for a year now. "Dwayne left and I didn't, wah wah wah". Its gotten so fucking repetitive.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

cena was trash like he normally is but i guess coming from an irrational cena hater, this doesn't mean much.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

skolpo said:


> Common sense on WF? Get the hell outta here!


I know. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> Why are all *marks*of The Rock complete morons? I haven't seen an exception to the rule yet.


Fixed.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't see any evidence that tonight wasn't John Cena's true feeling towards the Rock.

You go back to 2007 or 08 when he called out the Rock and it's the same argument. Cena has been 100% consistent on this topic since 08.

John Cena is the ultimate company man. He felt he could do everything the Rock could(inside and out) and never leave the WWE.

That's why this sh*t is personal to alot of Rock fans.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's the deal. As a Rock fan I understand that the man has to make choices for himself. I'm not so tied to WWE that I take his leaving personally. SCSA left too. Heck, WWE ain't even my brand. 

What I find hilarious is that people think that his leaving is a reason to cheer Cena. Why should I? What has Cena done to warrant my cheering for him despite the fact that I don't even like him. How is the Rock's faults a plus for Cena? Cena isn't in WWE because he loves it. . . he's there because he can't do anything else and would wither into obscurity apart from it. If he loved it so much it would have been career choice number 1, not bodybuilding. he might love being the top guy there.

This is all marketing bs.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

dxbender said:


> This is how Cena should be doing promos. Doesn't matter if he's heel or face, just doing promos like this is great.
> 
> Him and Eve in the ring was funny. *It might have actually been funnier than The Rock-Steph stuff we've seen*.


hold on now...Cena was Gold/hilarious tonight (Hoeski FTW) but lets not get ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I appreciate what Cena is trying to do, WWE has tried 1,001 ways to get the fans behind him including this latest attempt , but at the end of the day he is going to get booed by the Miami fans no matter what. Cena needs to either be a heel goinginto the match, or turn during their match or afterwards.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

GillbergReturns said:


> I don't see any evidence that tonight wasn't John Cena's true feeling towards the Rock.
> 
> You go back to 2007 or 08 when he called out the Rock and it's the same argument. Cena has been 100% consistent on this topic since 08.
> 
> ...


Dude, a lot of wrestling angles stem from real life situations or circumstances. Hell CM Punk became a main event super star by taking bits of the truth and molding it into a killer promo.

For Rock marks to take offense is not only irrational, but completely bat shit crazy. It's a WRESTLING ANGLE. I can't believe I have to explain this simple concept on a wrestling message board.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> I don't see any evidence that tonight wasn't John Cena's true feeling towards the Rock.
> 
> You go back to 2007 or 08 when he called out the Rock and it's the same argument. Cena has been 100% consistent on this topic since 08.
> 
> ...


When people start taking shit personally about people you don't personally know.. it's time to turn off the TV.

That's how riots start in futbol games.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> I don't see any evidence that tonight wasn't John Cena's true feeling towards the Rock.
> 
> You go back to 2007 or 08 when he called out the Rock and it's the same argument. Cena has been 100% consistent on this topic since 08.
> 
> ...


(Y)

This needs to be repeated on every thread about Rock/Cena.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Dude, a lot of wrestling angles stem from real life situations or circumstances. Hell CM Punk became a main event super star by taking bits of the truth and molding it into a killer promo.
> 
> For Rock marks to take offense is not only irrational, but completely bat shit crazy. It's a WRESTLING ANGLE. I can't believe I have to explain this simple concept on a wrestling message board.


You must not have been here when Triple H and Punk were going at it.

People take sides. Deal with it.


----------



## Heartbreak Hitman (Aug 5, 2009)

I hated that first promo, but not because of Cena. I just don't like like that whole storyline. The second one on The Rock was great though. One of his best in a while.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> *When people start taking shit personally about people you don't personally know.. it's time to turn off the TV.*
> 
> That's how riots start in futbol games.


(Y)


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

was he epic because said curse words honestly his whole beef with rock he has sounded like an angry ex girlfriend who cant move on rocky you left me come back well well now im mad


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

GillbergReturns said:


> You must not have been here when Triple H and Punk were going at it.
> 
> People take sides. Deal with it.


Dude, I get it, I've been a fan all my life. But you said "this is why Rock fans take this so personally." Plain and simply, that shit just isn't healthy.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> When people start taking shit personally about people you don't personally know.. it's time to turn off the TV.
> 
> That's how riots start in futbol games.


Going overboard don't you think. I've seen if Cena wins we riot signs all of the time. I've yet to see that riot though.


----------



## Erik2806 (Feb 14, 2012)

The second half of his promo was definitely better than the first half. It was still kind've lame though. Atleast cena had the benefit of talking into space, and not having the rock in there with him coming back strong


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Great promo. Shows why Cena got to where he is.

And people talking shit about wrestling (threatening to riot, etc, etc) is just part of the fun of wrestling. It's all talk.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> Going overboard don't you think. I've seen if Cena wins we riot signs all of the time. I've yet to see that riot though.


You *really* think the ECW fans wouldn't have rioted if Cena won at ECW ONS?

You gotta be freakin kidding me.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Dude, I get it, I've been a fan all my life. But you said "this is why Rock fans take this so personally." Plain and simply, that shit just isn't healthy.


Really?

Are you a sports fan of any team? Same concept bro. I'm not sure whose being more sensitive here Rock fans for being upset at Cena or casual fan who thinks the world is going to melt because people actually passionally like someone.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> Really?
> 
> *Are you a sports fan of any team? Same concept bro.* I'm not sure whose being more sensitive here Rock fans for being upset at Cena or casual fan who thinks the world is going to melt because people actually passionally like someone.


*This is why riots happen in a futbol game.*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone really think Cena would not have done the same if his movie career was good, if his movies had done well, he would have left for Hollywood too. Rock is going to bring that up next week, and it's a fair argument. So every time Cena says that it seems very hypocritical.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> You *really* think the ECW fans wouldn't have rioted if Cena won at ECW ONS?
> 
> You gotta be freakin kidding me.


That's the freakin point.

Nobody is going to riot, it's wrestling. That doesn't mean you can't pick sides.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ dwayne marks. that promo was awesome and no dwayne won't own cena with his 5 played out catchphrases next week. sorry.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Lame, cheap attempt to be edgy, when it's not even true and come from the biggest hypocrite character in wrestling history.
> 
> But Eve was good besides the fake cry. Not on Karen Jarrett's level but still...


I expected better from you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> That's the freakin point.
> 
> Nobody is going to riot, it's wrestling. That doesn't mean you can't pick sides.


You don't know ECW fans. Even though Cena lost to RVD that night, he still had trouble leaving the damn place because ECW fans still heckled him. I guarantee that if Cena won, there would have been a riot.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> That's the freakin point.
> 
> *Nobody is going to riot, it's wrestling.* That doesn't mean you can't pick sides.


I'm just gonna assume you don't know how batshit crazy ECW fans are.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't like it when he said this crap to Lita then, I don't like it now.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

If a kid leaves home to go to college, is he turning his back on his family? Afterall, he could squander out a living following in his father's footsteps, but he feels he could do more with his life. Is he wrong? That's essentially the jyst of what WWE is trying to say.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Habanos said:


> If a kid leaves home to go to college, is he turning his back on his family? Afterall, he could squander out a living following in his father's footsteps, but he feels he could do more with his life. Is he wrong? That's essentially the jyst of what WWE is trying to say.



Do you believe the WWE, through John Cena, is taking verbal jabs at the Rock?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Habanos said:


> If a kid leaves home to go to college, is he turning his back on his family? Afterall, he could squander out a living following in his father's footsteps, but he feels he could do more with his life. Is he wrong? That's essentially the jyst of what WWE is trying to say.


Pretty much.

When you break it down this storyline is about Cena hating on the Rock because the Rock set the bar higher than he did.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Best Cena promo I've ever saw. He owned Rock and frankly I don't really know what Rock can say back. Probably a few of his corny catchphrases, which at this point just makes him look dumb.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Habanos said:


> If a kid leaves home to go to college, is he turning his back on his family? Afterall, he could squander out a living following in his father's footsteps, but he feels he could do more with his life. Is he wrong? That's essentially the jyst of what WWE is trying to say.


no it isn't. find a better analogy.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Habanos said:


> If a kid leaves home to go to college, is he turning his back on his family? Afterall, he could squander out a living following in his father's footsteps, but he feels he could do more with his life. Is he wrong? That's essentially the jyst of what WWE is trying to say.


...

You leave home to college to pursue what you realized was your life's calling.

You basically said Rock left the WWE cause his life's calling was doing Fast 5. Cena is calling him out because Rock spouts off that wrestling is his life, yet in his prime, he leaves for movies.

..Oh god, I'm doing philosophical crap. I'm being sucked in.

I officially retire from this thread lol


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Natsuke said:


> ...
> 
> You leave home to college to pursue what you realized was your life's calling.
> 
> ...


Please don't, the rationality level in this thread decreases quite a bit if you leave lol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> lol @ dwayne marks. that promo was awesome and no dwayne won't own cena with his 5 played out catchphrases next week. sorry.


How long have you been watching this product? The Rock's promos made catchphrases, not the other way around.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Habanos said:


> If a kid leaves home to go to college, is he turning his back on his family? Afterall, he could squander out a living following in his father's footsteps, but he feels he could do more with his life. Is he wrong? That's essentially the jyst of what WWE is trying to say.


If the kid goes to college and never visits or calls his family for 7 years, yeah he's turning his back on them. Thats not to say people should be locked into working for the WWE forever, but i'm sure that's the way WWE sees it now, why do you think they're making their own movies now? So guys don't go off on their own and make it big without the WWE machine behind them. They don't want anyone to become "bigger than the WWE" again like Rock did because they know they'll leave for the bigger better deal too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> If the kid goes to college and never visits or calls his family for 7 years, yeah he's turning his back on them. Thats not to say people should be locked into working for the WWE forever, but i'm sure that's the way WWE sees it now, why do you think they're making their own movies now? So guys don't go off on their own and make it big without the WWE machine behind them. They don't want anyone to become "bigger than the WWE" again like Rock did because they know they'll leave for the bigger better deal too.


Pretty much this. But, the WWE screwed themselves by letting Rock's contract run out. They wanted to get all butthurt over him getting movie deals. Look where it got them. We probably could've seen Rock vs Cena in 05 or 06, maybe even Rock vs Orton or Batista.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DOTL said:


> How long have you been watching this product? The Rock's promos made catchphrases, not the other way around.


16 years. Dwayne has been cutting the same promo and relying on shitty humor written by Brian Gewirtz for over a decade, next?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Best Cena promo I've ever saw. He owned Rock and frankly I don't really know what Rock can say back. Probably a few of his corny catchphrases, which at this point just makes him look dumb.


Actually his response is pretty simple.

It's John Cena you're a failure at life, and just hating on me because I'm successful.

It's not hard to shoot on Cena. The guy was given the biggest push in WWE history and went absolutely nowhere doing it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> That's the freakin point.
> 
> Nobody is going to riot, it's wrestling. That doesn't mean you can't pick sides.


You don't know ECW fans don't you? Cena barely got out of the Ballroom with his health in tact even though he lost to RVD.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Habanos said:


> If a kid leaves home to go to college, is he turning his back on his family? Afterall, he could squander out a living following in his father's footsteps, but he feels he could do more with his life. Is he wrong? That's essentially the jyst of what WWE is trying to say.


That's their storyline and Cena's only argument basically. I hate him because he did everything I'm doing now and did it astronomically bigger and better. You know it's not a surprise to me at all that they're doing this material because since 2005, Vince is trying to discredit Rock in everything he did. That's a perfect example of Vince's ego when he can't stand the fact that "his" wrestler became bigger and more relevant in the mainstream, where he always wanted to be, than his company. Instead of being proud, that's what he's doing, this is the mentality only if you find big success somewhere else, because you're going to see stuff like this for other legends.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> Actually his response is pretty simple.
> 
> It's John Cena you're a failure at life, and just hating on me because I'm successful.
> 
> It's not hard to shoot on Cena. *The guy was given the biggest push in WWE history and went absolutely nowhere doing it.*


Oh thank god, I knew you a troll.

I feel much better. lol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> 16 years. next?


(Y) Very nice. here's your cookie. Now all you need to do is work on your memory and remember why he has those in the first place.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> ...
> 
> You leave home to college to pursue what you realized was your life's calling.
> 
> ...


Life is more complex than that though. I could love my dad's profession, and respect the Hell out of it, but ultimately you got to follow your own path.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

DOTL said:


> How long have you been watching this product? The Rock's promos made catchphrases, not the other way around.


lol at taking scrilla seriously in a rock related thread.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cena destroyed Dwayne tonight. bboy came. haters be jelly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It was great because he dropped the schtick and said something that was believable and filled with venom that felt real. 

Now i have a reason with substance to hate him. Before it was like "Rock is awesome, you suck, I'll go with the cool guy". But now I can actually respond to stuff that Cena says & believes as a character and that is way more interesting than him just being a dork & a bitch.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Oh thank god, I knew you a troll.
> 
> I feel much better. lol


Lol at you calling someone else a troll.

I'm giving you my opinion you guys are adding nothing to the conversation other than useless posts.

Who's trolling?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He was great in the beginning. His delivery of the last promo was fantastic as well, I'm just never going to get on board with that "Rock's a sell-out" shit. Rock doesn't owe anyone a single thing and this just makes Cena sound butthurt instead of an equal to Rock. But it doesn't matter. It was great for buzz and I'm definitely looking forward to these two cutting consistent promos on each other for the next month.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought the whole segment was lame tbh. Both him and The Rock have some lame ass insults. I haven't heard someone calling someone a "scandalous bitch" since annoying high school spats between females. Both need to step their game up.

Triple H and Undertaker who are much older and able to do less in the ring are building up a way better feud than these two. And I'm a fan of both Rock and Cena.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Rock316AE said:


> That's their storyline and Cena's only argument basically. I hate him because he did everything I'm doing now and did it astronomically bigger and better. You know it's not a surprise to me at all that they're doing this material because since 2005, Vince is trying to discredit Rock in everything he did. That's a perfect example of Vince's ego when he can't stand the fact that "his" wrestler became bigger and more relevant in the mainstream, where he always wanted to be, than his company. Instead of being proud, that's what he's doing, this is the mentality only if you find big success somewhere else, because you're going to see stuff like this for other legends.


You do realize the the Rock would laugh at you, a grown man, if he found out how offended and irritable you get when talking about this, right?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Actually his response is pretty simple.
> 
> It's John Cena you're a failure at life, and just hating on me because I'm successful.
> 
> It's not hard to shoot on Cena. The guy was given the biggest push in WWE history and went absolutely nowhere doing it.


If Cena went nowhere, then why has he made WWE millions of dollars? Why is he a great draw? Why is he facing the Rock at Mania? Cena's been the top star almost as long as Rock was ever in the WWE, saying he wasn't successful is just dumb.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Actually his response is pretty simple.
> 
> It's John Cena you're a failure at life, and just hating on me because I'm successful.
> 
> It's not hard to shoot on Cena. *The guy was given the biggest push in WWE history* and went absolutely nowhere doing it.


Brock Lesnar says hi. And what do you mean Cena's gone "nowhere" with his push? He's the biggest star of this generation. He's reached the top. Is he as big of a star as Hogan or Austin or Rocky? Nope, but he hasn't done too badly for himself either.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> You do realize the the Rock would laugh at you, a grown man, if he found out how offended and irritable you get when talking about this, right?


I'm starting to think he's on Dwayne's payroll tbh


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh how the tone of this forum will change once Rock owns him next week. And I will be there in Portland to watch it all happen


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Are u fucking kidding me??? People liked that???
> 
> Why??? beacsue he said _"bitch"_???
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!!! :lmao


I hope you realise how many shitty Attitude Era promos are popular just for incorporating a wide array of swear words.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> It's not hard to shoot on Cena. The guy was given the biggest push in WWE history and went absolutely nowhere doing it.


Cmon man you know that is not true. Cena lost his debut match against Kurt Angle. Cena was stuck on the midcard losing all kinds of matches before he won against Big Show for the US title. Cena is about to surpass Ric Flair for most titles won and he is the franchise star in WWE's second most profitable era. Rock was given an even bigger push by winning his debut match by being the last man standing in a 5 on 5 survivor series match and people chanted "die Rocky die".


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

corfend said:


> I hope you realise how many shitty Attitude Era promos are popular just for incorporating a wide array of swear words.


most of them are Dwayne's promos too.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

corfend said:


> I hope you realise how many shitty Attitude Era promos are popular just for incorporating a wide array of swear words.


It was the mood of the programming that people enjoyed. Nobody marked out because of a single swear word.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Most of Rocks promos always had something to do with sticking things up guys asses. Gets a little old after 3 or 4 years in a row.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

:lmao

Is this thread filled with people who've only started watching wrestling this year? Saying that this promo was the best that Cena's ever done is absolutely hilarious. What the hell was so special about that promo? Just more whining and bitching from Cena basically saying the same shit that he's been saying since this feud started. And how in the hell did he own The Rock? All Cena basically said was that The Rock is better than him. He's bitching about The Rock because he's a bigger star than him and is such a huge star that he feels bigger than the WWE. This is making The Rock look like a million bucks. 

This promo was only slightly above average for Cena's standards. He didn't own The Rock he owned himself.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Most of Rocks promos always had something to do with sticking things up guys asses. Gets a little old after 3 or 4 years in a row.


Maybe after 1998.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Theproof said:


> :lmao
> 
> Is this thread filled with people who've only started watching wrestling this year? Saying that this promo was the best that Cena's ever done is absolutely hilarious. What the hell was so special about that promo? Just more whining and bitching from Cena basically saying the same shit that he's been saying since this feud started. And how in the hell did he own The Rock? All Cena basically said was that The Rock is better than him. He's bitching about The Rock because he's a bigger star than him and is such a huge star that he feels bigger than the WWE. This is making The Rock look like a million bucks.
> 
> This promo was only slightly above average for Cena's standards. He didn't own The Rock he owned himself.


It's the best I've ever seen cuz I usually ignore Cena 90 percent of the time. And yeah, he owned Rock big time.



DOTL said:


> Maybe after 1998.


Well he didn't leave for good until 2004, so that's a lot of lame promos.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

DOTL said:


> It was the mood of the programming that people enjoyed. Nobody marked out because of a single swear word.


If audience reactions at the time to the swear words in question are anything to go by, yes they did. That's not an Attitude exclusive thing though. Listen to any promo where a wrestler swears (such as Cena's promo to Eve). The crowd always pops big.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

corfend said:


> If audience reactions at the time to the swear words in question are anything to go by, yes they did. That's not an Attitude exclusive thing though. Listen to any promo where a wrestler swears (such as Cena's promo to Eve). The crowd always pops big.


Are you serious? Stone Cold flicked off a fool every night. Maybe they popped in 1996 for that, but by 2000 it was commonplace.




Killswitch Stunner said:


> Well he didn't leave for good until 2004, so that's a lot of lame promos.


I don't know. . .people seemed to enjoy themselves since then too. By "enjoy," I mean they didn't boo him out of the state like they do Cena.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Typical IWC complaint against the Rock.

The Rock uses the same corny jokes over and over again. I like John Cena or CM Punk or Daniel Bryan who also use the same material every single week only with a small difference.

Wrestling is repetitive and everyone uses the same material over and over again.

Ex. This promo. Was there anything there you haven't heard `10 times before? I think not.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL at Cena. Everyweek, it's dreadful promos after dreadful promos but enter The Rock, he _goes al gansta an shit_ and fails miserably.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

DOTL said:


> Are you serious? Stone Cold flicked off a fool every night. Maybe they popped in 1996 for that, but by 2000 it was commonplace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did in 2002. 8*D


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Lot of Rock Ass kissers in this thread, Decent promo at the beginning, Got the crowd into it. 2nd one was very good and he should be praised for that. One of his better promo's he has cut.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Lame, cheap attempt to be edgy, when it's not even true and come from the biggest hypocrite character in wrestling history.
> 
> But Eve was good besides the fake cry. Not on Karen Jarrett's level but still...


WTF is a Karen Jarett????


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

'03 Rock promos were amazing. Rock, with a writer or not, can make some of the best promos out there.

.....But that Cena promo was amazing. Felt a little too much like the punk promo but It got me hyped..... I guess Cena won't turn heel then.. 

I want him to embrace the hate way more than that, but they've ruined the heel build-up. Even if it happens it'll be a random heel turn with no impact other than the fact that he's the biggest wwe star now.

Oh and btw.... I think the rock should lose WM28 to heel Cena. I love the rock but its for the better good of the WWE


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cena has to make STD and Bitch insults at Eve just to get a cheap pop, and people still don't give a shit. We'll forget about this promo in a week, and Cena will go back to being the same old pebbles.

NOTHING TO SEE HERE.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

corfend said:


> They did in 2002. 8*D


Not really. That was pretty much SS and WM. But, he was stale as fuck in 2002 like Cena is now.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

But then the Rock was smart enough to leave and comeback heel the following year. Cena has yet to do that and its been overdue for years.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Apollosol said:


> '03 Rock promos were amazing. Rock, with a writer or not, can make some of the best promos out there.
> 
> .....But that Cena promo was amazing. Felt a little too much like the punk promo but It got me hyped..... I guess Cena won't turn heel then..
> 
> ...


I really wish that they would let The Rock turn heel already. Corny joke making Rock ain't cutting it. I would love to see Rock come back like Corporate Rock or Hollywood Rock and just act like a total asshole to the fans. Might as well. The WWE is doing a hell of job portraying him as a hollywood egomaniac who doesn't give two shits about the WWE.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Apollosol said:


> But then the Rock was smart enough to leave and comeback heel the following year. Cena has yet to do that and its been overdue for years.


It's quite simple, really. Vince refuses to allow Cena to turn heel.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

it's so dumb how people are so impressed with searing. This was nothing spetial, this was a typical cena promo on the Rock. All he did was add the word "bitch" and you're eating it up.

Cena: "i said a bad word, do you like me now" :cena2
You: "THAT WAS AWSOME" :bron2


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

thetungwakou said:


> it's so dumb how people are so impressed with searing. This was nothing spetial, this was a typical cena promo on the Rock. All he did was add the word "bitch" and you're eating it up.
> 
> Cena: "i said a bad word, do you like me now" :cena2
> You: "THAT WAS AWSOME" :bron2


Are you talking about the Eve promo?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

corfend said:


> They did in 2002. 8*D


And the rock had another heel run soon after.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

thetungwakou said:


> it's so dumb how people are so impressed with searing. This was nothing spetial, this was a typical cena promo on the Rock. All he did was add the word "bitch" and you're eating it up.


Not me. I even forgot that Cena said that word. Cena's comment about Brian also went through my head when I heard it the first time.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

DOTL said:


> And the rock had another heel run soon after.


Not Cena's decision to make.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> *Lot of Rock Ass kissers in this thread*, Decent promo at the beginning, Got the crowd into it. 2nd one was very good and he should be praised for that. One of his better promo's he has cut.


Screw that, I just don't want Cena to manipulate the past to get over.




corfend said:


> Not Cena's decision to make.


And that's the thing. Cena marks need to quit pretending that Cena's saying all this stuff about the Rock because he means it. He's saying what Vince would have him to say.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

corfend said:


> Are you talking about the Eve promo?


no i skipped the eve promo. it was painful.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

corfend said:


> They did in 2002. 8*D


*They did in ONE PPV


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Carcass said:


> If they're gonna do that to a diva why not do it to an ugly untalented one like Kelly Kelly?


Time to buy some glasses.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Cena made some good points, but in the end, it doesn't change the fact he came off as being whiny and jealous which is why I hope The Rock wins and John Cena turns heel.

- Vic


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

And why the rapping??? Again proves that his character does not have the capacity to stand toe-to-toe with PG Rock.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> I'm starting to think he's on Dwayne's payroll tbh


Can someone dig up the post of scrilla admitting that he's a rock fan because his trolling just seems like a watered down version of the master bboy.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He was entertaining in his opening promo but he went back to the repetitive "The Rock isn't here but I am" promo later on in the show.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

rockymark94 said:


> Can someone dig up the post of scrilla admitting that he's a rock fan because his trolling just seems like a watered down version of the master bboy.


never admitted to being a Dwayne fan. I said he was a big star and I didn't blame him for going to hollywood.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> never admitted to being a Dwayne fan. I said he was a big star and I didn't blame him for going to hollywood.


 I'm pretty sure wrestlingforeverII posted a post you made a few years ago about you being a huge Dwayne mark and praising him.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

thetungwakou said:


> no i skipped the eve promo. it was painful.


Well, he didn't swear during the promo on Rocky.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I was impressed when he finally brought back the old cena with his second segment about the rock. It was actually good. One of those few moments where Cena shines.


----------



## LeonLev (Oct 7, 2011)

scrilla said:


> never admitted to being a Dwayne fan. I said he was a big star and I didn't blame him for going to hollywood.



lol, just read my signature.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LeonLev said:


> lol, just read my signature.


out of context. that was a joke. i had a rock sig/av and was messing around for a day or two.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

scrilla said:


> out of context. that was a joke. i had a rock sig/av and was messing around for a day or two.


unfortunately this is the internet - so you're a fan of the rock until you change your name to Scrotumilla. (straight out of wwe punchlines)


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

I think you guys are missing the most important thing.. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMX8Clz42jo

If the video doesn't work click the link above me






Put the tape at 4:30 

Look at what Cena is mouthing. He's mouthing "I'm Back" 

THAT to me is the single most important thing about that promo. Tell me what YOU think it means?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Majesty said:


> I think you guys are missing the most important thing..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMX8Clz42jo
> ...


It means I want people to cheer me.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Skanks are so easy to shame.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Been a Cena hater since 05 but he was awesome tonight and him saying bitch had nothing to do with it.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Cena was on fire tonight. That's the Cena I like. Not the corny Fruity Pebbles version. Time for him to bring his "A" game every week now until WM.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

I thought what he said in the later promo wasn't that great, but how he said it was. He had intensity, he had spark and life. That's what you need if you're gonna be in a program with the rock. Now they just need to give him new things to say. It'd be great if he was like the Doctor just without the need to rap.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did the rock ever promote fast five last year. I don't remember him ever doing so.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I honestly couldnt stay awake through Cenas segment to be honest, he wasnt bringing anytihng new to the table other than his usuall "lets try and turn the audience agaisnt the Rock" speech, lets face it Cena is going to need some fans when he enters wrestlemania. People should make their own mind up who they want to try and cheer or boo for, and at the end of the day you should try and change that with cheap promos, no mater how "slightly edgy it is"

I am neither a fan or the Rock or Cena just to let people know.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

As someone who has disliked Cena for quite sometime he really got me tonight with his promo on the Rock. If he keeps this up, I may start really liking him once again. He must have been learning by Punk on how to say "fuck the world, I'll say what I want" finally.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

dabossb said:


> As someone who has disliked Cena for quite sometime he really got me tonight with his promo on the Rock. If he keeps this up, I may start really liking him once again. *He must have been learning by Punk on how to say "fuck the world, I'll say what I want" finally.*


From a kayfabe perspective, he'd done that before Punk even joined the WWE, as his Doctor of Thuganomics character often had him disregarding authority and disrespecting veterans and stuff like that.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I think the difference is Cena has no interest in anything other than wrestling, because that's what he loves. *If Cena wanted to go out and attempt Hollywood I'm sure at the very least he would get movie offers, he's built as hell and he is a pretty good actor (he's just stuck with shitty scripts most the time...12 Rounds, the Marine, his WWE career)*
> 
> He's not mad that Rock went to Hollywood, he's mad that the minute The Rock made it semi-big he completely forgot about WWE (we'll look past the fact that Vince let Rock's contract lapse without letting him know, which I'm sure caused most of the bad blood) and in Cena's eyes Rock should have came back every once in awhile after he was big to draw some of that popularity to the company that made him.
> 
> That's mostly what this is all about, not that he's jealous, he's just upset that Rock didn't go back to his roots after he made it big, he basically thinks Rock sold out of wrestling.


*:lmao:lol Seriously you think that Cena could just go to Hollywood if he wanted? Hollywood made it pretty clear that they have no use for him, and im sorry but if he was offered any real movie role he would've taken it. You say he's stuck with shitty scripts but that's all he can get, he doesn't have the Charisma of a Rock Hogan or SCSA so just accept it. Rock is one of the greatest to ever do it and he didn't have to stick around for 20+ years to prove it. If wrestlers are mad at Rock then it makes them look stupid, he made it out of the business and we won't have to read a death report on him dying at 45 like some of the guys currently on the roster so congrats to him.*


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Majesty said:


> I think you guys are missing the most important thing..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMX8Clz42jo
> ...


He says "the king is back" most likely because he re-invented his smart talk skills, which are undisputed.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

John Cena's promo was really good tonight. He had fire and passion. Yes he has said these things before but the thing that made this promo stand out from the others was his delivery. Cena's delivery and rhythm were spot on. Delivery and rhythm are what makes a good promo. definitely a fantastic promo. And I don't normally like Cena but if he keeps this up I will happily change my view on Cena.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

After reading some of the posts in the first few pages, I'm embarrassed for some people.

Anyways, good promo, kept me entertained.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

sideon said:


> * im sorry but if he was offered any real movie role he would've taken it.*


And how do you know this?



sideon said:


> *You say he's stuck with shitty scripts but that's all he can get, he doesn't have the Charisma of a Rock Hogan or SCSA so just accept it. *


You took his statement and then proceeded to say Cena sucks without even explaining or relating it to the context of Cena getting shitty scripts.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

If you go back to his 08 comments that started this whole thing John Cena thought he could do both. He's the ultimate company guy. He thought he could transcend the wrestling world and be a huge actor starring in WWE films.

Regarding the Rock Scorpion King/ Rundown/ Walking Tall weren't WWE films but Vince did get a co producer role in the credits and I'm sure he got some jack for it too. Then the Rock parted ways with the WWE and I think that's were the issue lies.

I think Cena sees himself as a better worker because he's all in with the WWE. The Rock got a taste of the film industry and left.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> If you go back to his 08 comments that started this whole thing John Cena thought he could do both. He's the ultimate company guy. He thought he could transcend the wrestling world and be a huge actor starring in WWE films.
> 
> Regarding the Rock Scorpion King/ Rundown/ Walking Tall weren't WWE films but Vince did get a co producer role in the credits and I'm sure he got some jack for it too. Then the Rock parted ways with the WWE and I think that's were the issue lies.
> 
> I think Cena sees himself as a better worker because he's all in with the WWE. The Rock got a taste of the film industry and left.


The thing that no one brings up is the fact that Rock's contract was allowed to expire. Rock said himself that he wanted to slowly move from wrestling to acting. When this happened he saw it as a slap in the face. He knew why it happened though. Vince didn't wanna pay Rock big dollars and thought that Rock's movie career would flop like Hogan's and he'd come running back for a cheaper price. This is probably why The Rock stayed away from the WWE for so long. He wanted to prove Vince wrong and he did in a big way. It's not like he left right after The Mummy Returns after getting 5 million to do it. He left three years later after putting over talent. He probably would've retired around the time Gridiron Gang came out. Who knows. Maybe if Vince extended Rock's contract in 2004, we would have probably seen Rock/Cena, Rock/Orton, or Rock/Batista.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> The thing that no one brings up is the fact that Rock's contract was allowed to expire. Rock said himself that he wanted to slowly move from wrestling to acting. When this happened he saw it as a slap in the face. He knew why it happened though. Vince didn't wanna pay Rock big dollars and thought that Rock's movie career would flop like Hogan's and he'd come running back for a cheaper price. This is probably why The Rock stayed away from the WWE for so long. He wanted to prove Vince wrong and he did in a big way. It's not like he left right after The Mummy Returns after getting 5 million to do it. He left three years later after putting over talent. He probably would've retired around the time Gridiron Gang came out. Who knows. Maybe if Vince extended Rock's contract in 2004, we would have probably seen Rock/Cena, Rock/Orton, or Rock/Batista.


This is probably the best response to Elijah's question on the Rock/Cena thread. Much better than a pathetic Meme.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> The thing that no one brings up is the fact that Rock's contract was allowed to expire. Rock said himself that he wanted to slowly move from wrestling to acting. When this happened he saw it as a slap in the face. He knew why it happened though. Vince didn't wanna pay Rock big dollars and thought that Rock's movie career would flop like Hogan's and he'd come running back for a cheaper price. This is probably why The Rock stayed away from the WWE for so long. He wanted to prove Vince wrong and he did in a big way. It's not like he left right after The Mummy Returns after getting 5 million to do it. He left three years later after putting over talent. He probably would've retired around the time Gridiron Gang came out. Who knows. Maybe if Vince extended Rock's contract in 2004, we would have probably seen Rock/Cena, Rock/Orton, or Rock/Batista.


Just to be clear I'm not trying to hate on the Rock. That's my opinion of John Cena's mindset.

Doesn't bother me if Rock wanted to leave. Wrestling is a tough industry.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

it was an Good promo anything above that is like filling a balloon, which is punctured with all sides.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cena was on fire tonight.


----------



## frx (Oct 21, 2004)

It was a bit awkward to see so much Eve bullying tonight and I think they rushed the heel turn.

With that said, I used to get bored by Cena until people started bashing and booing him senseless, even to cheer heel HHH.

I think he doesn't deserve the constant bashing and I enjoy every time he stands and doesn't care about the booing. So, in essence, I'm more interested in the face character now because of that.

I'm not really sure why they call him hypocrite and phony. If anything, he doesn't constantly say the things people want to hear. The Rock seems closer to being a phony with all his pandering and catch phrases if we will use that logic.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

i did not like it


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

(Heel Cena>>>>>)Serious Cena>>>>>>Corny cheesy grin, I want to punch him in the face (Superman) Cena


----------



## CmanD (May 15, 2009)

Either you didn't see it or you didn't want to see it. This is The Doctor without the rap. He even said it at one moment:" I'm back" The promo with Eve reminds me of that promo with Steph from a few years back. And the promo about Rock, it was one of hi best promos in a long time. More, at some points i thought he wil start rapping. So yeah, say what you want, but this was the Cena i like ( i don't really think a heel turn could be possible, maybe against Rock at Wrestlemani, but that's a long shot )


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

The first promo was good. The second one however legit pissed me off. Outright blatant lies from Cena there. If Cena was 1/4 as successful in his movie career we would be seeing a bunch of "Where's Cena?" threads around here. Its not the Rock's fault he has movie deals coming out of his ass AND is coming back to wrestle one more match for the fans. He basically said everything he has been saying for nearly a year. Get a new argument. 

And why is it so bad that the Rock left? Why do people believe he is beholden to the WWE and should wrestle until his body can no longer? Do people realize Cena would probably be a mid-carder if he didn't leave?


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought he delivered it well, better than he has for a long while, but the content?

Seriously, hes done this angle to death, hes been saying the same stuff for a year, it was old and boring in 2011(as is the inevitable reposte from Rocky, he has to say the same old things back), never mind for the next 41 days, get some new material jeez.

Couldnt he have , you know, gone off on a rant about how badly he will beat Rocky given what he did to the monster Kane the night before, a pretend shoot doesnt cut it, for one thing, Punk did it better.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

In a perfect world...Rock returns next week goes hard on Cena, no matter what happens Rock comes out on top, Cena has to go to extra lengths to beat him, being Superman is just not enough this time....Rock puts over Cena at Wrestlemania because Cena finally has his long anticipated Heel turn in order to defeat the movie star.

Comes out with eve on his arm on the following Raw and suddenly it's all shaken up.

Who will the kids flock to on the raw side if their man is now the bad guy. In this role Cena could actually build a legacy by having a classic feud with the face that gets pushed to the top to face him.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Loved both of his promos tonight. Sums up my feelings on the rock perfectly


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Lmao at people calling a Pro wrestler hypocritical.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Cena sucked as usual, you could just see and hear the amount of jealousy and bitterness he has over the rock, why? Because the rock is a successfull full time movie star which cena wants to be, but can't be because his movies suck and he don't draw like the rock. Instead cena finds a comfort zone in which he can hide behind when he says " I love this company will never leave like him I wanna stay a wrestler" give me a break if cena had the chance he would jump on it, he sucks at acting and wrestling, he knows it. Rock owns cena in every department, rock knows it cena knows it I know it and every wwe and wrestling fan knows. Smell that fruitty pebble


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Simplyrob said:


> In a perfect world...Rock returns next week goes hard on Cena



No in a perfect world WWE has the balls to let Cena go out there and cut promos like this on night when the Rock is actually there. 


The reason they don't is because Cena's argument is so weak, that if Rock comes out mid ANY of Cena's promo's Cena instantly loses the crowd and all his anti-Rock BS is no longer relevant. 

WWE protects Cena by keeping these kind of promos away from any night the Rock IS there.


ANYONE on this forum tell me, as "epic" as you say Cena was tonight, if Rock had come out in the middle of Cena's "you aint got the stones bein an actor made you soft" speech, how many of you would have marked the crap out and how many of that arena would have erupted so loud and how badly would Cena's entire argument against the Rock been destroyed in that single instant? 


Exactly..

THAT is why they only let Cena cut promos like this when the Rock isn't there. Cause that's how weak his argument truly is.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Best thing about the promo was coming on here and seeing the pitch-fork holders try and find ways to pick apart. Male chauvinist LOL


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't get what's so great about his promo? His first one was okay but the second was the usual speech he's been using since 2008?


I wouldn't call it _epic_ either.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

The bit with Eve was cringeworthy at best, but later he absolutely killed it. I'm as sick of Cena The Odds-beater as the next person, but _fuck he's good_. Earlier it was 50-50, just hoping for a decent match, but I'm now 100% on the Cenation wagon and looking forward to seeing Dwayne eat the pin. Or, my god, SUBMIT.


----------



## badassbr (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought it was awful, WWE only made Eve do this so Cena won't come as a bad guy in the end of the story...
In some weeks we will see cena and Ryder together all broskys again =/


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

All you guys are sheep.
That's exactly what Cena/WWE want you to do, they're spinning it around to make you boo The Rock. I just don't see Cena getting a good reaction in Mania. When it's both Cena and Rock in the same ring I think we all know who the crowds love the most.


----------



## punkisepic1 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Well, I'm sorry if I have upset you one way or an other. But that promo was shit.


dont call someone a idiot for liking someone that's just being a cock you cant tell someone there a idiot cause you dont like something.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] flip flopping..."now I want to see Cena win..hopefully make him tap out" Yeah so he can go back to dominating everyone in the aftermath...including your favorite little puppet today in CM Punk. This whole thing is about propping a star who needs to step up for once yet won't do it because he sandbags it when it counts. The way he was talking last night? That may work with no one across the ring...it won't work against the guy who has owned Steve Austin, Hogan, Flair, HHH, Shawn Michaels, Vince McMahon, and every other name you can think or every other hardcore "wrestling smark" city known to man.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

cena wasn't "great" he was average at best, cena is JEALOUS, him and wwe want us to boo rock but all this will just end up in making cena looking very stupid when he is getting booed out of WM and having garbage thrown at him #TeamBringIt


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Like I said the reason Cena's promo was weak, was the Rock wasn't there.


Cena may say "The Rock is a coward he brings it via satellite" 

Well the Rock had the balls to go out there and cut a promo on you with YOU in the building. Something you have yet to do against the Rock.

What made the era the Rock was in was at any moment whoever you're talking trash on could come out at any moment and cut a promo on you. 

Cena cuts promos when The Rock isn't there cause if the Rock came out Cena's promo is done for. THAT is why it's weak. It wouldn't stand if the Rock came out during it.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

That awkward moment when a promo the Rock made six months ago tears apart every argument the promo Cena tried to make tonight. 






A promo six months in advance still breaks what Cena did tonight, there's a reason why Cena's promo was weak.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

They need to let Rock unload next week, enough with the fruity pebbles jokes, Cena was good because he gave the feud more intensity, thats what the Rock needs to do next week. I think Cena is repeating the same thing like "Dwayne's never here" calling him a "movie star" because for the purpose of the storyline their underrating Rock's skills that hes gone soft and hasnt been there. So what Wrestlemania will do is show that Rock has as much fight in him as Cena does, and still loves the business. In the end both will shake hands and say they respect each other, im not convinced of Cena turning heel


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

rude awakening said:


> They need to let Rock unload next week, enough with the fruity pebbles jokes, Cena was good because he gave the feud more intensity, thats what the Rock needs to do next week. I think Cena is repeating the same thing like "Dwayne's never here" calling him a "movie star" because for the purpose of the storyline their underrating Rock's skills that hes gone soft and hasnt been there. So what Wrestlemania will do is show that Rock has as much fight in him as Cena does, and still loves the business. In the end both will shake hands and say they respect each other, im not convinced of Cena turning heel



If they shake hands the Rock is gonna Rock Bottom him.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

When he said "I'm back" to the camera I marked out...I knew the 5 questions John Cena was deep down there somewhere


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing special IMO. His hypocrisy level increases with every feud he is in.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Well here's my opinion, Wrestlemania will probably go off the air with fireworks going off. So I reckon Rock will have the last say whatever happens, especially with it being in his hometown and being the face that night.

I enjoyed the first Cena promo, I am yet to see the second one.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Cena was awesome last nite but,Cenas entire argument is broken with this: Rock did more for the wwe in 2-3 years then cena did in 7-8 years. The fact
he was able to successfully go on to an acting career proves that his fans never left him, in fact it proves how much more the rock is love more than Cena; and that eats him alive inside. BOOM. That should be the catalyst to Cenas heel turn cause it's the truth and he should "embrace" it. 

This should be a great RTW


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

I preferred his second segment, the one aimed at The Rock, though yeah Cena was excellent tonight, really enjoyed it.


----------



## CmanD (May 15, 2009)

So Cena's promo was bad, because he says the same things every time? Well, The Rock says the same things every time and everyone eats it like is something new. Stop taking sides and start thinking straight. Cena will win, Cena needs to change his character for this win to mean something, edgy Cena ( like last night ) is what WWE needs. Have him next week, face 2 face with The Rock, let them have a verbal confrontation, let them go deep, not the old, 'you left, i stayed', 'you suck at movies, i get, now, good roles' and so on. Make it about the people, make it a pro wrestler vs pro wrestler and this should work. Stop taking the side of Rock when WWE gives you what you want in Cena. First you wanted him a little more edgy or heel, now he's edgy, has a great delivery of that second promo, but you act like ' oh that's weak, that's bad '. Well...what can i say, the IWC is the IWC.


----------



## Bring Rocky Back (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not surprised but still a little dissapointed how this thread turned out, always the same Cena fans and Rock fans start blindly love their favourite and hate anything the other one does.

Anyway both of Cenas promos tonight were really good, a couple of actual funny one liners in the first promo and the second promo although he was re-using alot of his old stuff his delivery was infinitely better and he blended it in nicely with some new stuff. I was very impressed.

On the whole Rock-Cena movie thing, I don't think for a minute Cena would have left WWE for movies regardless if he was a good actor or not. Where as Rock wanted to do it, Cena just did it because Vince wanted him to make him some money. But I also don't for a minute think Rock sold out and is only back to make money, he addresses this in his shoot he posted on his twitter, it's not as if The Rock needs money. I think he just felt he'd accomplished everything he wanted to and was happy to make more money without being on the road year round, most people would have done the same.

The problem for Rock is the promo he posted on his twitter in the summer would be a perfect response to Cena for next week but he can't just recite that again, he's used too much good material too early where as Cena has saved his for a better time, interested to see what The ROck does next week.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't know what they were going for here. The only thing that came across to me in that promo is that Cena is jealous of The Rock. He left crowd still loves but I'm here everyday blah blah blah. If you actually listen to what Cena said he said he's not leaving because thier won't be a reuinion 2 and that fans wanted 12rds to be 3........so Cena you're not leaving because your movies suck and don't make money? The only thing I can get from this is jealously. But, since a lot here seemed to have liked the promo maybe I just don't get it.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

tbp82 said:


> I don't know what they were going for here. The only thing that came across to me in that promo is that Cena is jealous of The Rock. He left crowd still loves but I'm here everyday blah blah blah. If you actually listen to what Cena said he said he's not leaving because thier won't be a reuinion 2 and that fans wanted 12rds to be 3........so Cena you're not leaving because your movies suck and don't make money? The only thing I can get from this is jealously. But, since a lot here seemed to have liked the promo maybe I just don't get it.


This. Cena is so jealous and bitter about the Rock, anyone who didn't see that in last nights promo is blind.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

This story line is perfectly set up for a Cena heel turn, it really is. But Vince isn't gonna turn him.
What a shame, they will never get a perfect opportunity like this again 
They're really going out of the way to make Rock the bad guy.


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

The best bit was when he said Rock came back to promote fast five. The only mention of fast five prior to its release date was when The Rock yes The Rock attracted legit movie stars to comment on his birthday. Also in his return promo he exclusively said he was not there to promote a film. The writers really should check their programme history.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

I love the way Cena implied that he could have been a movie star like The Rock if he chose 

First you need to be able to act..


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Dreadful, fucking dreadful. If you liked that, you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Cena is just a fucking hypocrite, nough said.
> 
> Scandalous Bitches??? fpalm


It's quite funny how you can say anyone who enjoyed a segment on a TV show is an idiot, yet you are the one getting all pissy over a fictional character in a wrestling television show being hypocritical.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

> I don't know what they were going for here. The only thing that came across to me in that promo is that Cena is jealous of The Rock. He left crowd still loves but I'm here everyday blah blah blah. If you actually listen to what Cena said he said he's not leaving because thier won't be a reuinion 2 and that fans wanted 12rds to be 3........so Cena you're not leaving because your movies suck and don't make money? The only thing I can get from this is jealously. But, since a lot here seemed to have liked the promo maybe I just don't get it.





greaz taker! said:


> This. Cena is so jealous and bitter about the Rock, anyone who didn't see that in last nights promo is blind.


Totally agreed!


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock marks only enjoy Rocky, no matter how immpresive the other guy is they will still hate on him.
I wouldn't say it was epic I will say it was pretty good, I will never like this guy but I will give him +1 if he impressed me.
Good for Cena but I know the people's champion will fire back big time.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Brave Nash said:


> Rock marks only enjoy Rocky, no matter how immpresive the other guy is they will still hate on him.
> I wouldn't say it was epic I will say it was pretty good, I will never like this guy but I will give him a +1 or whatever f he impressed me.
> Good for Cena but I know the people's champion will fire back big time.


That's a lie. I am a Rock Mark but I still see how impressive other wrestlers are, Cena is not however, and he sucks. End of


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

Firstly, it was nwither "Epic" nor am I a fan of Cena _at all_.

But, for all that people don't like Cena, it's sad they allow this dislike to cloud everything and they can't accept that his second promo was really quite good. Now, bear in mind that due to the Rock not being around, Cena is having to carry this on his own, that can't be easy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TaporSnap said:


> Firstly, it was nwither "Epic" nor am I a fan of Cena _at all_.
> 
> But, for all that people don't like Cena, it's sad they allow this dislike to cloud everything and they can't accept that *his second promo was really quite good*. Now, bear in mind that due to the Rock not being around, Cena is having to carry this on his own, that can't be easy.


The choice of words and delivery was quite good I agree, but it has been said a million times already. Nothing new, but I liked Cena's intense attitude and him saying "I dont respect The Rock". Other than that, it was the same old thing he has been talking about which makes zero sense as The Rock has already responded to everything he has to say, yet he repeats the same thing again and again like an idiot.

Once The Rock comes back and they go face to face, and if Cena keeps on with the same attitude he had on Raw this week, There could be some quality promos in the next few weeks.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> *Rock marks only enjoy Rocky, no matter how immpresive the other guy is they will still hate on him.*
> I wouldn't say it was epic I will say it was pretty good, I will never like this guy but I will give him +1 if he impressed me.
> Good for Cena but I know the people's champion will fire back big time.


Why do people keep saying this? I'm a huge Rock fan and I always give props where props are due. Stop throwing blanket statements out there.


----------



## deanropi (Jan 31, 2012)

The only good thing was his attitude. Glad he isn't kissing his ass anymore, but it was the same bs that he has been saying for over a year.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Cena says the same material because nothing has changed. Of course he's gonna say the same thing.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Snaps! John Cena said a swear! He's cool now, right?


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

For the repetitive material his been given he cut a great promo. I wish he would show his intensity in his promos a lot more.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I marked out at the disease line


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Bring Rocky Back said:


> The problem for Rock is the promo he posted on his twitter in the summer would be a perfect response to Cena for next week but he can't just recite that again, he's used too much good material too early where as Cena has saved his for a better time, interested to see what The ROck does next week.


To be fair , all Cena did really was repeat verbatim the speech he gave in Australia that led to Rocks youtube video in the first place.

I'm guessing Rock will cut a version of that youtube vid in retaliation next week.

I'm also guessing creative are banking on a lot of the wider audience not having seen either clip before , although I think they did show a little of rock's video on raw at one point if I remember right.

In wwe terms, 6 months ago never happened anyway, so I'm guessing its just reusing material to kick start the final run to mania now.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

They used Eve to get Cena over with adult virgins, thereby ending the "Cena sucks" chants. It's a bad sign IMO that they will ruin Eve's career as part of a campaign to keep Cena face AGAINST ALL ODDS.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It was the best promo I've seen from Cena in a long, long time. I think the last time I saw a promo that good from him was pre-WM with JBL.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it's pretty stupid that Eve is getting 100% of the blame for the kiss.

Cena's saying all that sh*t but he also kissed her. Pretty stupid.

Also, was kind of annoying that he tried to pass off the boo's he was getting as if they were boo'ing Eve and not him when she came out.

Other than that, the promo was good. Especially the delivery.

Despite being overwhelmingly hypocritical to his character.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm starting to think they "banned" the phrase 'professional wrestling' just so guys can get a cheap pop from the diehards. It's lost what little shock value it had in the first place, because it's obvious now that no one gets punished for it.


Fabregas said:


> I love the way Cena implied that he could have been a movie star like The Rock if he chose
> 
> First you need to be able to act..


Hah, yep. One major flaw in the speech.


zkorejo said:


> The choice of words and delivery was quite good I agree, but it has been said a million times already.


Pretty much this unfortunately. Once you got over Cena's passionate delivery, you start to realise he actually had nothing new to say, which is a shame.


Evolution said:


> It was the best promo I've seen from Cena in a long, long time. I think the last time I saw a promo that good from him was pre-WM with JBL.


Noooo. His stuff was golden on the build to MitB.


----------



## fdteambringit (Dec 2, 2011)

John cena is nothing compared to the rock, the wwe do anything to make him good and that rock is still so much better than him.
The rock was constantly funny, cena says 1 swear word and there is a cena is epic thread? kool


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Evolution said:


> It was the best promo I've seen from Cena in a long, long time. I think the last time I saw a promo that good from him was pre-WM with JBL.


Same for me really, although he was good this past summer in his promos with Punk as well. But last nights promors have definitely been his best for a LONG while IMO. I do agree with some other posters that said they saw jealousy from Cena in his 2nd promo and that could definitely be the base for a heel turn at WM. I have been holding put hope for this happening at WM but that hope is as small as its ever been now. It looks like they are going to try and get Cena cheered against The Rock at WM and its going to fail miserably if thats the road they choose to go down.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Just saw it. Good stuff. As a Rock fan, and someone who doesn't care for Cena I don't see why Rock fans are getting so offended by it. Is it cause a lot of stuff he said was true?


----------



## NickTheViper (Apr 20, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I'm just gonna assume you don't know how batshit crazy ECW fans are.


Indeed. just watch sandman's '' Enter Sandman'' entrance. you see those guys taking his kendo stick and hit themselfs with it. those werent plain fans like you have nowadays


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Great promo. He had that lost passion back. It's so obvious when Cena is just going through the motions and when he's fully engaged in something. Granted, it isn't exactly very professional of him to just go with the flow but holy hell when he turns it up he turns it UP. I loved this and can't wait for Rocky's response next week. This is the Cena I love watching and that really makes me mark out. Awesome stuff from him.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The Rock is my 2nd favourite wrestler of all time, and I absolutely enjoyed that promo, it was something different from Cena, it showed passion and emotion unlike any of his other promos, and it was more edgy than you would expect from Cena in 2012. I'd compare the shock effect to Punks shoot promo, if there would be worked shoots all the time this promo would not have stood out, nor would have this promo stood out if Cena cut it in 2004, but it's not 2004 hence why it worked, I mean just look at the reaction, that was a huge reaction even by Cena standards. It wasn't just the cheap insults, his delivery was perfect for once.

And yes, the promo was hypocritical, and partly downright false, but that didn't take away my enjoyment at all, now I am more interested than ever how this feud will plan out, I don't understand why other Rock fans can't see it that way. Would you rather have a boring "I respect you Rock, you're the best, but I'm going to overcome the odds" instead of what we got? The more emotion and heat is put into the feud the better, I'd take this disrespectful, lying, whining hypocrite Cena than the Hustle Loyalty Respect version for this feud anytime. And let's be honest, who doesn't want to see Rock bury Cena as a result of this promo? This is the most natural progressions of this feud and I for one can't wait for it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I didn't like it when he said this crap to Lita then, I don't like it now.


Yeah. You gotta love the slut shaming, despite Cena being all over it with no problem.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

First segment ( with eve) : Very funny, very good job from eve(i don't see why people are shitting on this performance). It's wwe comedy and the crowd was hot.

Second segment (regarding rock): Best mic work from cena for a very very long time. he could have avoided that "professional wrestler" line but why not. If we have these kind of promos every monday before mania, this match better be a classic because i will have high expectations!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It was pretty good.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

He was great, the best I've seen him in years.

THAT character is what we want to see.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

He was far from epic. It was a rather average promo imo, pretty good delivery, terrible repetitive content that Rock already destroyed with his facebook video. I don't see what the hype is.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

Cena was better in the 2nd segment on his shoot with the rock.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Loudness said:


> And yes, the promo was hypocritical, and partly downright false,


It was as hypocritical and partly false as the Rock claiming he would never leave WWE when he came back last year. Take that for what its worth.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

My God, the hypocrisy in this thread is almost vomit inducing.

Cena comes out, calls Rock and Eve scandalous bitches, calls Eve a slutopotamus, says she's drinking slut juice and that he wants to say disease free. People are thoroughly entertained and say it was a good promo.

Punk comes out, calls out Michael Cole for getting Kofi's name wrong and says something is Jamaican him crazy, he calls Ace clown shoes and then says he's a ham sandwich. People whine and bitch and complain that Punk is stale and corny and wish he'd go away and stop being so irritating.

What the fuck is wrong with you people? Cena being a goofball dickhead is funny (and as someone said, his best promo since before Wrestlemania 21, I quote that), but Punk is just a cheesy loser. So many double standards.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

One thing I noticed was how he was speaking during his Rock segment. He had his rapper accent sneaking back. Usually he just talks like a mature regular human being but he was slipping back into his more edgy ways.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> My God, the hypocrisy in this thread is almost vomit inducing.
> 
> Cena comes out, calls Rock and Eve scandalous bitches, calls Eve a slutopotamus, says she's drinking slut juice and that he wants to say disease free. People are thoroughly entertained and say it was a good promo.
> 
> ...


Spot-on here man, repped good sir.

Also, seeing all the positive reaction to Cena's promo last night (and I am not saying it wasn't a good promo or anything, b/c I to feel its been one of Cena's best promors in a long while) but last night proved how stale and water-downed Cena's character has gotten over the last 6 years when last night's promo was one his his best promos in that time period.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> My God, the hypocrisy in this thread is almost vomit inducing.
> 
> Cena comes out, calls Rock and Eve scandalous bitches, calls Eve a slutopotamus, says she's drinking slut juice and that he wants to say disease free. People are thoroughly entertained and say it was a good promo.
> 
> ...


I bet you like CM Punk and hate John Cena, hence your double standard?

and.... what a surprise Punk marks approve of it.


----------



## PROsniper (May 2, 2011)

this proves it.Cena > anybody at the mic
he's still got it


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> It was as hypocritical and partly false as the Rock claiming he would never leave WWE when he came back last year. Take that for what its worth.


Everyone who expected him to work full time with the WWE is an idiot. Thats what makes Cena look so stupid everytime he repeats the same line you mentioned. That is such a stupid argument.

Rock explains it the best. 1:55 onwards


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

His promo on The Rock was even more so. The Rock is a hypocrite.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought he was good tonight, especially his promo on the Rock. Shades of the old Cena.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Everyone who expected him to work full time with the WWE is an idiot. Thats what makes Cena look so stupid everytime he repeats the same line you mentioned. That is such a stupid argument.
> 
> Rock explains it the best. 1:55 onwards


Lol You still haven't mentioned a Rock mark-approved argument for Cena and at this point. Clearly, just trying to dissect everything Cena says without suggestion an alternative comeback. This is probably just a fancy way of chanting Cena sucks, which you probably should've done in the first place.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The fact that this thread reached 30 pages means that this feud is building some good stuff.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> Lol You still haven't mentioned a Rock mark-approved argument for Cena and at this point. Clearly, just trying to dissect everything Cena says without suggestion an alternative comeback. This is probably just a fancy way of chanting Cena sucks, which you probably should've done in the first place.


I responded to that in that other thread where I accidentally quote you first.

Plus its not my job to suggest what should Cena say to the Rock or not. If he cant figure it out, its his problem. I am not a blind mark or a blind hater, the day Cena comes up with something new and exciting, I will be one of the first members in the WF to praise him.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

The first promo was pretty good but I coulda done without Eve's whole breakdown in the ring and them keeping the camera on it for ages. Seemed too over-the-top. The second promo was really good though, Cena didn't try any of his horrible comedy or say how much he respects the Rock after getting tore into by Rocky. He actually showed some passion and intensity for once, it was refreshing stuff from Cena.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Two good promos, one being very entertaining (and I'm not at all a Cena fan). I did appreciate the "I'm back" mouthing to the camera as well. I don't know how this has gone 12 pages.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> I thought he was good tonight, especially his promo on the Rock. Shades of the old Cena.


It wasn't a promo, it was just bitching


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> I responded to that in that other thread where I accidentally quote you first.
> 
> Plus its not my job to suggest what should Cena say to the Rock or not. If he cant figure it out, its his problem. I am not a blind mark or a blind hater, the day Cena comes up with something new and exciting, I will be one of the first members in the WF to praise him.


No its not his problem. You just have a problem with everything he says. Criticizing his promo also means giving a better alternative. A lot of people here who weren't fans of Cena liked this promo and you still didn't like it. 

I am still interested to listen to what you think Cena's jabs and comeback to the Rock will be. (and no, I am not trying to ridicule you, I am really interested at your suggestion because I am invested in this feud)


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Cena cuts good promos in general, but people only sh*t on them for his in-ring skills. I might not be a fan, but I'm certainly not a hater. I enjoyed both of his promos last night.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Panther said:


> His promo on The Rock was even more so. The Rock is a hypocrite.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

How DARE the rock do whatever the fuck he wants! He owes it to me to be a wrestler FOREVER! #IWC (and apparently Cena) Logic.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

He wasn't so great during the opening promo, some of the lines were very cheesy, but some were quite funny. His promo on the Rock was perfect though, that's how you build to the WM match, I was worried they'd go for a dull respect feud. The crowd was totally behind him at the end, that's what a great promo does.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

You know what. I've watched that Shoot that Cena had last night, on Youtube about 5 times. And I've noticed something. 

That was nothing but pure hate. Funny how he is wearing a Rise Above Hate shirt while hating on The Rock for expanding his career and opportunities. He was on top of the WWE for 5-6 years. And was only booed when he turned Heel. Not as a face and getting booed because he couldnt hack it in the ring. And Cena seems bitter at the fact that his movies werent blockbusters like Rocky's movies. 

He claims to stay in the WWE, well that is his choice. You can;;t judge a man because he decided that his time in the WWE was done and he wanted to go and make movies. Who the hell do you think you are? He has every right to do whatever he feels like. People like John Cena and the rest of the WWE fans who think like this are selfish and ignorant. Yes, Rock left the WWE for hollywood. Yes, the rock has made some bad movie choices. But overall, his life has been one huge success. And Cena's life has been one huge success. Just because Rock took a different path while he still could, doesn't make Cena better than Rock.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> No its not his problem. You just have a problem with everything he says. Criticizing his promo also means giving a better alternative. A lot of people here who weren't fans of Cena liked this promo and you still didn't like it.
> 
> I am still interested to listen to what you think Cena's jabs and comeback to the Rock will be. (and no, I am not trying to ridicule you, I am really interested at your suggestion because I am invested in this feud)


Your post in the other thread:


> Originally Posted by LarryCoon
> I wasn't arguing about the Rock, I was explaining Undertaker's case.
> 
> And really, some people here ought to right Cena's jabs at the Rock since there is no pleasing you.
> ...


My response:


> Thats the problem, he has no material against The Rock, never had any. He used to bash him and say "I will never be like The Rock, he should show up at the WWE".. Rock came back, then his beef was "he brings it Via satellite" "I am here not The Rock" "I am not a movie star, he is".. Thats what he was offering Rock to come back and feud for in the first place?
> 
> He should just go all out and tell him he hates him, like CM Punk on the radio shows and interviews, it creates buzz. But no.. he has to be a likeable person, a kiss-ass when he is on his face and once he leaves Cena mans up with the same old "He's not here" speech even when majority of the crowd hates him anyways.
> 
> Cena's stupid character limits him. Alot of content can be made up against The Rock. Its his and WWE's job to think of that material instead of being lazy and having him cut the same repetitive promos.


And like I said, I already praised him for his delivery and choice of words which in my opinion were solid. And I particularly liked the sentence where he said "I dont respect The Rock". Rest of the content was the same old shit.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11054976-post261.html


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> And like I said, I already praised him for his delivery and choice of words which in my opinion were solid. And I particularly liked the sentence where he said "I dont respect The Rock". Rest of the content was the same old shit.


And like I said in both threads, I would like to know what comebacks/jabs (which you approve of) Cena should use since you think the rest of the content was same old shit.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> And like I said in both threads, I would like to know what comebacks/jabs (which you approve of) Cena should use since you think the rest of the content was same old shit.


Sigh.. are you trolling me? lol I am not going to write a script for a Rock vs Cena feud.. Like I said.. Cena should go all out at the Rock.. throw everything out at him he can. Make this personal. Make it exciting. 

CM Punk's comments about Rock generate more reaction than anything Cena has done in the ring.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> He wasn't so great during the opening promo, some of the lines were very cheesy, but some were quite funny. His promo on the Rock was perfect though, that's how you build to the WM match, I was worried they'd go for a dull respect feud. *The crowd was totally behind him at the end*, that's what a great promo does.


Except, they weren't.

He got some good cheers but the boo's were still there.

He got a much better reaction last year with his rap.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Sigh.. are you trolling me? lol


No, I am honestly wondering whether you are just a Rock Mark/Cena hater intent on criticizing everything that Cena does. A lot of people liked promo Cena did yesterday. I think this was the best promo towards the feud so far. Yet you seem to have condensed it to a very familiar phrase: same old shit. So I must ask, is there really a way for Cena to make a jab /comeback against the Rock that a person such as yourself would approve of? Or are you too deep in Rock's camp in that you are unable to provide any material against him that you would approve of?

I've been asking you the same old question for 3 of my posts now which is probably why I seem like a troll.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> No, I am honestly wondering whether you are just a Rock Mark/Cena hater intent on criticizing everything that Cena does. A lot of people liked promo Cena did yesterday. I think this was the best promo towards the feud so far. Yet you seem to have condensed it to a very familiar phrase: same old shit. So I must ask, is there really a way for Cena to make a jab /comeback against the Rock that a person such as yourself would approve of? Or are you too deep in Rock's camp in that you are unable to provide any material against him that you would approve of?
> 
> I've been asking you the same old question for 3 of my posts now which is probably why I seem like a troll.


Like I said.. Cena should go all out at the Rock.. throw everything out at him he can. Make this personal. Make it exciting. 

CM Punk's comments about Rock generate more reaction than anything Cena has done in the ring.

Plus its not just me who thinks it was the same old shit, many posters believe the same thing. Cena fans are just excited for the intensity he had in that promo NOT for the material of that promo. It has been said million times already and you cannot deny that.

Before you quote half of my post and ask the same question for the 4th time..

I want CENA to make this feud a war against The rock.. hold nothing back and stop caring about catering to the fans and go all out on the Rock in this feud to make this memorable.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Like I said.. Cena should go all out at the Rock.. throw everything out at him he can. Make this personal. Make it exciting.
> 
> CM Punk's comments about Rock generate more reaction than anything Cena has done in the ring.
> 
> ...


You basically want Cena to shoot on the Rock? Cena did a worked-shoot against the Rock last Raw. Rock marks/Cena haters might not approve of the content, but I think Cena mixed valid points, with a little bit of his and other wrestlers legitimate frustations in it and it was as the thread suggests. Cena tacked on new stuff about Rock coming back to establish his twitter account, Rock being a champion with people, Rock having multiple layers of agents. It is also the best promo between the two since Feb 2011, which Rock will probably out do the next week (Rock's survivor series promo also doesn't count since it hardly involves the feud).

This is the first official build of their wrestlemania feud. Cena has to reestablish his points first. There are still a few more weeks before Wrestlemania. It was a very good start for Cena. Now like I said in my previous post, if Cena sticks to the this same promo again next week, then we might have a problem.

And by the way you said go all out at the Rock, can you give me an approved example of going out? Lest, Cena goes all out next week and you disapprove of the content yet again.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> You basically want Cena to shoot on the Rock? Cena did a worked-shoot against the Rock last Raw. Rock marks/Cena haters might not approve of the content, but I think Cena mixed valid points, with a little bit of his and other wrestlers legitimate frustations in it and it was as the thread suggests. Cena tacked on new stuff about Rock coming back to establish his twitter account, Rock being a champion with people, Rock having multiple layers of agents. It is also the best promo between the two since Feb 2011, which Rock will probably out do the next week (Rock's survivor series promo also doesn't count since it hardly involves the feud).
> 
> This is the first official build of their wrestlemania feud. Cena has to reestablish his points first. There are still a few more weeks before Wrestlemania. It was a very good start for Cena. Now like I said in my previous post, if Cena sticks to the this same promo again next week, then we might have a problem.
> 
> And by the way you said go all out at the Rock, can you give me an approved example of going out? Lest, Cena goes all out next week and you disapprove of the content yet again.


Alright he added 2 more jabs to the speech. Kudos to him. But 80% of that promo was still the same he just paraphrased it.

I really like how you are making me feel special. As if my approval is necessary. BUT if you want my opinion, I want Cena to react to the fact that Rock cost him the WWE title at last years WM, I want Cena to confront The Rock about Rock humiliating him at Survivor Series. Cena should attack Rocks "People" like Rock has been doing to Cenation since he came back. I want him to confront The Rock seriously, much like Triple H and Undertaker's confrontation this week. A Serious promo minus the corny jokes.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

only thing saving cena is that its face v face. say that to a heel and rock says so? id sell out 100x times if i could.
where does cena then go for the rest of the build? rock has pedigree in both fields, cant attack box office returns or history in the business..
um... im here on april 9. well good for john.. ratings will tank and ppv numbers will still decline but good for john...
personally i think rocks approach is how the business will end up becoming.. full time to establish yourself then intermittent to starve off over exposure and creative writers block.
miz shouldnt have been exposed as he was post mania, punk was unprepared post shoot. imagine punk built expectation minus nash and hunter for a Survivor Series rematch v Cena..hed be huge right now.
imo itll be UFC style.. build to cena v ziggler at RR, build to punk v ADR at NWO, build to cena v punk at mania etc 
WWE has lost the anticipation factor


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Alright he added 2 more jabs to the speech. Kudos to him. But 80% of that promo was still the same he just paraphrased it.
> 
> I really like how you are making me feel special. As if my approval is necessary. BUT if you want my opinion, I want Cena to react to the fact that Rock cost him the WWE title at last years WM, I want Cena to confront The Rock about Rock humiliating him at Survivor Series. Cena should attack Rocks "People" like Rock has been doing to Cenation since he came back. I want him to confront The Rock seriously, much like Triple H and Undertaker's confrontation this week. A Serious promo minus the corny jokes.


:lmao 80% of Rocks promos are the same. Rock uses lady parts one week, he uses man-gina the next. Promos revolve around a subject matter.

Well, in a way, you can say that I respect your opinion enough that I could get an actual answer instead of a "cena sucks" remark. By the way, the stuff you are suggesting are kayfabe. Rock is going to do a lot of shooting against Cena, and you are going to make Cena retort kayfabe stuff? Really? This is reinforcing my point about Rock marks not approving of Cena's promo not because it wasn't good, but because it personally attacked the Rock.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

how many promos has he used lady parts in? has he even said mangina on air?
again rereading the odd rock tweet isnt the same as repeating yourself


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> :lmao 80% of Rocks promos are the same. Rock uses lady parts one week, he uses man-gina the next. Promos revolve around a subject matter.
> 
> Well, in a way, you can say that I respect your opinion enough that I could get an actual answer instead of a "cena sucks" remark. By the way, the stuff you are suggesting are kayfabe. Rock is going to do a lot of shooting against Cena, and you are going to make Cena retort kayfabe stuff? Really?


Wrestling remains kayfabe no matter how many times you shoot. Rock hasnt broken kayfabe once until now in this feud. Why would he do it now?

Rock has catchphrases, catchphrases are repetitive ofcourse. Rock has given more material to this feud than Cena. Rock keeps it fresh and exciting. He came up with Fruity pebbles first, then he moved on to boots to asses and then to Cena's lady/pink parts. Those are just comedic insults. When it comes to serious promos, both Rock promos "via satellite" made sense and were passionate unlike Cena's.

Rock is not the one who asked for this feud, Cena is. Cena needs to give logical reasoning of why he does not respect The Rock and why he wants him one on one at WM. Rock will then rebuttal. Every response of Rock to Cena's promos have been logical up until now. Cena's reasoning for challenging Rock is not really clear or logical. If you think about it He hates the guy for achieving more in his life. He hates him because he was a successful wrestler and is now a successful actor.. hates him because he doesnt show up each week when he is not really a WWE employee.. really?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Wrestling remains kayfabe no matter how many times you shoot. Rock hasnt broken kayfabe once until now in this feud. Why would he do it now?
> 
> Rock has catchphrases, catchphrases are repetitive ofcourse. Rock has given more material to this feud than Cena. Rock keeps it fresh and exciting. He came up with Fruity pebbles first, then he moved on to boots to asses and then to Cena's lady/pink parts. Those are just comedic insults. When it comes to serious promos, both Rock promos "via satellite" made sense and were passionate unlike Cena's.
> 
> Rock is not the one who asked for this feud, Cena is. Cena needs to give logical reasoning of why he does not respect The Rock and why he wants him one on one at WM. Rock will then rebuttal. Every response of Rock to Cena's promos have been logical up until now. Cena's reasoning for challenging Rock is not really clear or logical. If you think about it He hates the guy for achieving more in his life. He hates him because he was a successful wrestler and is now a successful actor.. hates him because he doesnt show up each week when he is not really a WWE employee.. really?


Promos are repetitive that is my point! And I disagree, Cena's promo last night was much better than any of Rock's candyass promo outside the Survivor Series one (which hardly addressed the feud). 

Right and Cena has gone from "live via satellite" to "I'm still here" to Rock is a champion with people. 

Actually Rock started this feud on Raw when he returned, based off on some harmless Cena said in an interview. He hates him because he left the company and betrayed WWE. He hates him because Rock came back to cash in and talk trash about him.

Now, you might say this is absurd, which it partly is, it is no less absurd than talking about Cena's man-gina or lady parts.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought it was funny hearing those words from Cena, and the crowd reaction added to it really.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> Promos are repetitive that is my point! And I disagree, Cena's promo last night was much better than any of Rock's candyass promo outside the Survivor Series one (which hardly addressed the feud).
> 
> Right and Cena has gone from "live via satellite" to "I'm still here" to Rock is a champion with people.
> 
> ...


I agree with the bolded part.
Rock didnt even say man-gina and he has said lady parts how many times on Raw?.. once maybe?

Cena bashed The Rock and wanted him to appear on WWE shows. You call it harmless, well.. I dont know how much of it was a work because at that time nobody had any idea if Rock would even ever come back to the E.. but if it wasnt a work.. thats disrespectful. Cena has no right to bash Rock for what decisions he makes in his life. Its Rock's choice. 

Rock came back and addressed that, he didnt challenge him. Cena challenged him to a match on Raw after WM 27 and Rock accepted it. Cena has been knocking on Rocks door and its not the other way around.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed Cena's promo last night. I don't remember the last time I liked a promo of his, haha.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> I agree with the bolded part.
> Rock didnt even say man-gina and he has said lady parts how many times on Raw?.. once maybe?
> 
> Cena bashed The Rock and wanted him to appear on WWE shows. You call it harmless, well.. I dont know how much of it was a work because at that time nobody had any idea if Rock would even ever come back to the E.. but if it wasnt a work.. thats disrespectful. Cena has no right to bash Rock for what decisions he makes in his life. Its Rock's choice.
> ...


Of course Rock marks / Cena haters would agree with the bolded part, hence which is why I said it.

:lmao Did you read it? I read it and it was overblown by Rock marks. Cena basically spent several lines kissing up to Rock and said he just wished he didn't say he was going to stay forever and leave. WOW! What a horrible thing to say Cena!

Yes, the other 90% of the time, Rock spends it on describing sweet sugary asses, shoving things sideways and those sort. 

Rock started the feud by mentioning how much he dislikes Cena on air and by giving him a rock bottom at WM27 (thereby cementing the feud in kayfabe sense too).


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow this thread has turned into battle of the Cena/Rock marks.. if you all wanna have a feud go over to the Cena/Rock wrestlemania thread. It's filled with marks 

And I'd like to add that before Cena's promo last night I began to grow bored of this feud, but Cena really ignited a spark in it once again. I look forward to Rock's promo next week and I hope these two will show some real intensity, hopefully Cena will keep that aggression up.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Wow this thread has turned into battle of the Cena/Rock marks.. if you all wanna have a feud go over to the Cena/Rock wrestlemania thread. It's filled with marks
> 
> And I'd like to add that before Cena's promo last night I began to grow bored of this feud, but Cena really ignited a spark in it once again. I look forward to Rock's promo next week and I hope these two will show some real intensity, hopefully Cena will keep that aggression up.


Nah actually I haven't seen Cena marks in this thread. Probably Rock dick riders and those that aren't.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

This promo was easily the best promo I have seen cena do in a very long time....Honestly I agree with everything he said and I am actually rooting for cena in this fued which hasnt happen since Cena went up against Brock Lesnar in 2003....It will be interesting to see how Rock reacts to this on next weeks raw since what Cena said about him was pretty much true..


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> :lmao Did you read it? I read it and it was overblown by Rock marks. Cena basically spent several lines kissing up to Rock and said he just wished he didn't say he was going to stay forever and leave. WOW! What a horrible thing to say Cena!
> 
> Yes, the other 90% of the time, Rock spends it on describing sweet sugary asses, shoving things sideways and those sort.
> 
> Rock started the feud by mentioning how much he dislikes Cena on air and by giving him a rock bottom at WM27 (thereby cementing the feud in kayfabe sense too).


Didnt Cena rap to The rock as a rebuttal to Rocks return promo?

Thats why he is the peoples champion and not a monkey ass like Cena.. lol

Rock Rockbottom'd him because Cena AA'd him a week before WM 27.

There really isnt anything left to argue over. Cena needs to step his game up or Rock will eat him alive in this feud. End of the story.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I really hope Cena wins. i am not even a cena-mark but i have much more respect for John as i have for the rock. I think The Rock has megalomania. The thought of all those rocky-fanboys crying in their beds after mania gives me pleasure. MUHAAHAHAHAHAHA :evil:


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

I find it funny how Cena always desperately attempts to jump on the bandwagon. He spewed out all this childish crap for about 5 years. CM Punk brings back some edginess to the WWE and Cena jumps the bandwagon again, attempting to sound all rebellious when he's just a yes man like the rest of them. Just like when he jumped on the Ryder bandwagon too. He's never been one to usher change in to this business and has been stinking up the WWE's product for far too long and has heavily damaged them in the long run.

What pisses me off about Cena is that he talks about he loves the fans and their freedom to say what they want to say. So why don't you listen to what they want to say Cena? They're sick of you hogging up the main event, they don't boo Cena for his stupid merchandise or his gimmick, they boo him because they're sick of the sight of him! 
Instead of building the title matches for Mania they close Elimination Chamber with super Cena overcoming the odds once again, they're sick of that and so am I! 8 straight Wrestlemania's in a row Cena will now be headlining, that is an absolute joke yet Cena does nothing in his creative power to attempt to change anything about it! 

He talks about how Rock is a movie star and doesn't credit anything Rock has done before that. The reason why the fans never turned on Rock, that's because he was willing to evolve his character and change the direction of the product, that and the fact that Rock is just superior in every way to Cena. Rock put his ass on the line every night for that company for 7 years and Cena and the WWE production team who make the video packages play it off as if Rock is a celebrity and nothing more. 

For all the doubters about Rocky need to freshen their memory that the guy gave everything he had for that business and did it a lot better than Cena does now. Rock mentioned in his youtube video that everything Cena did, Rock did it and did it better and let's not forget that.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

No doubt Cena cut an entertaining promo.

But it's all style and no substance. Rock will rip it to shreds come Monday.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Didnt Cena rap to The rock as a rebuttal to Rocks return promo?
> 
> Thats why he is the peoples champion and not a monkey ass like Cena.. lol
> 
> ...


Well Cena has to step it up AFTER Rock delivers his own epic promo next week. Right now, Cena's got the better promo between the two, which I won't lie, will probably not last.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's the problem, I like promos with factual elements however, they need to make sense. Yes, some of what Cena was true but we heard it all before, since 2008. So, instead coming out looking _"WOW"_ it was more fpalm, thus making him look like a whiny little bitch, than making a breakthrough.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

But I do look forward to monday. i am curious what The Rock is gonna say to johnboy


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Here's the problem, I like promos with facts however, they need to make sense. Yes, some of what Cena was true but *we heard it all before*, since 2008. *So, instead coming out looking "WOW" it was more fpalm*, thus making him look like a whiny little bitch, than making a breakthrough.


This is how I've felt about every single Rocky promo last year except for his initial return one and the backstage promo at Survivor Series.


----------



## hbk_fan7777 (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought it was unnecessarily degrading of Eve. She tried to kiss you John, so what its not a crime and she is a person not Zach Ryder's property. If she chooses to kiss someone else, so what?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dusty Roids said:


> ...i have much more respect for John as i have for the rock. I think The Rock has megalomania.


I'd rather have less of a good thing than more of a bad thing.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> The reason why the fans never turned on Rock


Yeah, nobody was chanting die Rocky die. Nobody was booing the Rock against Brock Lesnar in 2002


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena still with his retarded argument that the rock isn't there. Yet the rock already crushed this argument on that youtube video some time ago.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Cena still with his retarded argument that the rock isn't there. Yet the rock already crushed this argument on that youtube video some time ago.


As opposed to Rock's non-retarded arguments about vaginas and asses


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't understand hating on a guy because he chooses to pursue other interests, wrestling is not the be all and end all. Rock had a phenomenal run and left while he was the top of his game to achieve other goals outside of wrestling, he could have stayed and become a ten time champ but in the process the fans could have got bored of him as he became old news (cough, Cena, cough). I'd rather see a guy put in a few oustanding years that fans will always remember (Rock, Austin to name a few) than watch an uninteresting, uninspired guy who refuses to let go and let somebody else have their moment in the spotlight as he drags the industry he supposedly loves into the dark ages of cheap storylines and lethargic performances we are currently in.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

LarryCoon said:


> As opposed to Rock's non-retarded arguments about vaginas and asses


you can pretty much say that about both of them when cena didn't have anything to say he basically subliminally talk about the rock cock sucking and pearl necklaces.. their both guilty of that lets be honest


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Smoogle said:


> you can pretty much say that about both of them when cena didn't have anything to say he basically subliminally talk about the rock cock sucking and pearl necklaces.. their both guilty of that lets be honest


Which is my point exactly


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Who the fuck does Cena think he is? The Rock's careers adviser?


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

LarryCoon said:


> Yeah, nobody was chanting die Rocky die. Nobody was booing the Rock against Brock Lesnar in 2002


That was before Rock even main evented a single PPV and the Brock Lesnar match is just one instance where Rock was booed over a guy with huge momentum. 

Everyone gets booed a few times in their career but everytime Rock came out on RAW or Smackdown he got huge ovations and cheers. Cena walks out to a chourus of boo's every week for the last, god knows how many years now, becuase he refuses to change and evolve his character.

The guy has a lot of creative control yet he refuses to listen to the WWE audience and not use it to progess. He'd rather just stagnate in the main event year after year after year and turn the viewers off the product. If the guy loved the voice of the WWE Universe so much then why doesn't he listen to it for once, the guy is a yes man and attempts little to no imput to change himself as a performer.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> That was before Rock even main evented a single PPV and the Brock Lesnar match is just one instance where Rock was booed over a guy with huge momentum.
> 
> Everyone gets booed a few times in their career but everytime Rock came out on RAW or Smackdown he got huge ovations and cheers. Cena walks out to a chourus of boo's every week for the last, god knows how many years now, becuase he refuses to change and evolve his character.
> 
> The guy has a lot of creative control yet he refuses to listen to the WWE audience and not use it to progess. He'd rather just stagnate in the main event year after year after year and turn the viewers off the product. If the guy loved the voice of the WWE Universe so much then why doesn't he listen to it for once, the guy is a yes man and attempts little to no imput to change himself as a performer.


You said Rock never got booed. Sure everybody gets booed at some point but nobody got "die Rocky die" chants and not much notable people in the past got booed as the top babyface against Brock (who was hated one week, then cheered the next when he faced the Rock)

Cena is a kissass to Vince. Its Vince who doesn't want to change his character. How do you know Cena hasn't considered it heavily yet him being a company man ultimately stopped him?


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

LarryCoon said:


> You said Rock never got booed. Sure everybody gets booed at some point but nobody got "die Rocky die" chants and not much notable people in the past got booed as the top babyface against Brock (who was hated one week, then cheered the next when he faced the Rock)
> 
> Cena is a kissass to Vince. Its Vince who doesn't want to change his character. How do you know Cena hasn't considered it heavily yet him being a company man ultimately stopped him?


What difference does it make to my point? Cena gets consistantly boo'd and Rock got cosistantly cheered. Why? Because Cena is a yes man who refuses to show any creative input into his character and stink out the main event scene whereas Rocky constantly evolved and kept fresh. 

That and the fact that Rocky was just plain better than Cena at his job.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> What difference does it make to my point? Cena gets consistantly boo'd and Rock got cosistantly cheered. Why? Because Cena is a yes man who refuses to show any creative input into his character and stink out the main event scene whereas Rocky constantly evolved and kept fresh.
> 
> That and the fact that Rocky was just plain better than Cena at his job.


Was your point Rock has a better career than Cena? Sure. I have no idea why you even bring this up since nobody is arguing against it but yes. 

Was your point Rock being immune to boos? Then no.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's funny. So many people on here call Cena stale, and say he needs to be edgy and different. 

Well, he was edgy last night, he was different last night. But, instead of people being happy, people are still mad. Some people are taking this storyline way too seriously, and some people just can't admit that Cena had a good promo last night.

What do some of you people want then?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

LarryCoon said:


> You said Rock never got booed. Sure everybody gets booed at some point but nobody got "die Rocky die" chants and not much notable people in the past got booed as the top babyface against Brock (who was hated one week, then cheered the next when he faced the Rock)
> 
> Cena is a kissass to Vince. Its Vince who doesn't want to change his character. How do you know Cena hasn't considered it heavily yet him being a company man ultimately stopped him?


yeah you know what the Rock did when he got "Rocky Sucks" and "Die Rocky Die" chants? HE TURNED HEEL, JOINED THE NATION AND BECAME ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPERSTARS IN WWF HISTORY BASICALLY BY HIS HEEL PERSONA THAT BECAME BELOVED BY THE FANS TO THE POINT THEY LOVED BEING INSULTED BY HIM AND WATCHING HIM INSULT OTHERS!!!


Cena should take notes..

/end



itssoeasy23 said:


> It's funny. So many people on here call Cena stale, and say he needs to be edgy and different.
> 
> Well, he was edgy last night, he was different last night. But, instead of people being happy, people are still mad. Some people are taking this storyline way too seriously, and some people just can't admit that Cena had a good promo last night.
> 
> What do some of you people want then?



For Cena to do a promo that isn't debunked by a promo the Rock did 6 months ago.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL Rocky got booed at the start of his career. Cenas been booed for about 7 years as the FACE OF THE COMPANY.

Cenas a failed project. Nough said.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

LarryCoon said:


> Was your point Rock has a better career than Cena? Sure. I have no idea why you even bring this up since nobody is arguing against it but yes.
> 
> Was your point Rock being immune to boos? Then no.


My point was clearly that Cena is stale and refuses to evolve his character to keep fresh rather than stink up the main event scene, I mentioned it 3 times over the last two pages. My point was pretty darn clear.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> I enjoyed Cena "edgy lines" and i've never been a fan of him. He was tolerable for me tonight.


Yeah it wasn't a cringe worthy attempt at jokes this week. Even if he's not going to turn heel at least keep this edgy version of Cena. He went at the Rock hard too and spoke the truth. I liked it. As much as I like the Rock, he only came back to promote his movies.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Cena is the new hogan. Doing whatever vince says. I liked cena promo but the only reason I liked it as much as I did is because of what's coming next. You know the rock is going to rip him and all cena is going to say is you left us. Cena you'd leave wwe if actually one of your movies weren't complete garbage so who the fuck are you kidding. 

But you know Vince worked his balls off to get the rock back and rock knows he has him by the balls and can do whatever he wants at this point. Vince knows cena can't hold a candle to rocks ass.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> My point was clearly that Cena is stale and refuses to evolve his character to keep fresh rather than stink up the main event scene, I mentioned it 3 times over the last two pages. My point was pretty darn clear.


My point was Rock isn't immune to the booes which I quoted you saying. I think its been pretty clear since thats all I quoted from your original post and most of my comments have been directed towards it


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

LarryCoon said:


> My point was Rock isn't immune to the booes which I quoted you saying. I think its been pretty clear since thats all I quoted from your original post and most of my comments have been directed towards it


Talk about nit picking, I was saying Rock got cheered consistantly, yes I said Rock never got boo'd but it's pretty obvious you can ignore a few exceptions, there's only two or so instances where he got boo'd as a face. Sorry, maybe I should have said "Rock never got boo'd.. apart from once or twice". 

My word..


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> Talk about nit picking, I was saying Rock got cheered consistantly, yes I said Rock never got boo'd but it's pretty obvious you can ignore a few exceptions, there's only two or so instances where he got boo'd as a face. Sorry, maybe I should have said "Rock never got boo'd.. apart from once or twice".
> 
> My word..


If you count "die Rocky die" chants and being booed as the face of the company ala Cena against Brock Lesnar as a trivial matter....


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> I bet you like CM Punk and hate John Cena, hence your double standard?
> 
> and.... what a surprise Punk marks approve of it.


I don't hate John Cena but I agree that he's stale and corny when he comes out and can't contain a smile when he starts to waylay on Kane after supposedly trying to embrace the hate. That and the poop jokes.

I'm just looking for a bit of consistency from the IWC. Yeah, I'd have better luck finding a three headed monkey that sings. I didn't mind John Cena's jokes last night, I was entertained. I'm also entertained when Punk says Ace is a ham sandwich. I just don't get how the IWC can bash one wrestler for something so trivial and yet praise another for the same thing. Makes me scratch my head.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

LarryCoon said:


> If you count "die Rocky die" chants and being booed as the face of the company ala Cena against Brock Lesnar as a trivial matter....


Completely dampen the conversation by focusing on something that doesn't matter or need to be discussed whatsoever, despite the fact that it takes nothing away my original point in the first place. Ok..


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Rock getting boo'd as a face an Cena getting boo'd as a face are not even remotely comparable.

Not in the same stratosphere.

The Rock was _never_ boo'd out of an arena like John Cena was at Survivor Series.

Not even when he faced Hulk Hogan.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> LOL Rocky got booed at the start of his career. Cenas been booed for about 7 years as the FACE OF THE COMPANY.
> 
> *Cenas a failed project.* Nough said.


Making the most money for the WWE, being the top face and carrying the company for the last 7 years, and having the loudest reactions every night. 

But he get's a mixed reaction so he's a failed project?


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Maximum007 said:


> Yeah it wasn't a cringe worthy attempt at jokes this week. Even if he's not going to turn heel at least keep this edgy version of Cena. He went at the Rock hard too and spoke the truth. I liked it. As much as I like the Rock, he only came back to promote his movies.


I didn't even realise they're were people still out there that actually believe The Rock has only returned to promote Movies.

Low and behold, there is.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> Completely dampen the conversation by focusing on something that doesn't matter or need to be discussed whatsoever, despite the fact that it takes nothing away my original point in the first place. Ok..


That was the only part of your post that I originally quoted.

Speaking of discussions that doesn't need to be discussed, wasn't your whole post yet another Cena is stale argument?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I don't hate John Cena but I agree that he's stale and corny when he comes out and can't contain a smile when he starts to waylay on Kane after supposedly trying to embrace the hate. That and the poop jokes.
> 
> I'm just looking for a bit of consistency from the IWC. Yeah, I'd have better luck finding a three headed monkey that sings. I didn't mind John Cena's jokes last night, I was entertained. I'm also entertained when Punk says Ace is a ham sandwich. I just don't get how the IWC can bash one wrestler for something so trivial and yet praise another for the same thing. Makes me scratch my head.


It's a double edge sword, a double standard. 

Anything Cena say's is corny, hypocritical, and a joke. Then The Rock can say the same lines he said in 1998 and the Rock marks eat it all up. Yeah, Cena may be cheesy sometime, but "lady parts," "fruity pebble," and "transvestite wonderwomen" aren't exactly the most adult things to say either.

But, The Rock said those things, so it's awesome and funny.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

LarryCoon said:


> That was the only part of your post that I originally quoted.
> 
> Speaking of discussions that doesn't need to be discussed, wasn't your whole post yet another Cena is stale argument?


Oh right of course, because we've closed the chapter in the whole Cena is stale thing and ignore the constant ignorance by the WWE to ignore the fans and attempt to evolve Cena's character. 

I was comparing his and the WWE's stubborn nature to continue with this boring and overused character to The Rock, a guy who changed his character every year or so to continue being fresh. Valid, no?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> Oh right of course, because we've closed the chapter in the whole Cena is stale thing and ignore the constant ignorance by the WWE to ignore the fans and attempt to evolve Cena's character.
> 
> I was comparing his and the WWE's stubborn nature to continue with this boring and overused character to The Rock, a guy who changed his character every year or so to continue being fresh. Valid, no?


I was only using the set of artificial rules that you so kindly conjured a few minutes ago. Of course its valid just as it was valid for me to point out a section of your quote


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

LarryCoon said:


> I was only using the set of artificial rules that you so kindly conjured a few minutes ago. Of course its valid just as it was valid for me to point out a section of your quote


Yes yours was valid too but wasn't really worth debating about. Let's just stop replying too each other please..


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> I didn't even realise they're were people still out there that actually believe The Rock has only returned to promote Movies.
> 
> Low and behold, there is.


Yeah I'm sure it was just a coicidence he dicided to return during the release of Fast Five.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

People honestly trying to compare the rock getting booed as a top face compared to Cena needs to stop immediately. it's not even a comparison.

The "die rocky die" chants happened when The Rock was a low-mid carder in 1996-1997. Come on now lets be serious here.

The Hogan match; For friggin sake it was Hogan F'N Hogan returning to Mania. Hulk F'N Hogan. NO ONE WAS GONNA GET CHEERED AGAINST HIM IN TORONTO AT WRESTLEMANIA. NOT EVEN STONE COLD. By the time the Rock set up the People's elbow the crowd cheered for him again.

Rock vs Austin WM 17 - Austin's home state of Texas. His nickname is the texas rattlesnake for Christ's sake. I was actually impressed the Rock got cheered in that match; it's actually a testament to how over he was.

Rock vs Brock : Brock was cheered in a smark city because they were upset that the Rock was leaving to do another movie; that's why he got booed, period.

Those are the biggest cases throughout Rock's 3-4 years as a co top Babyface to Austin/Top man in the company in 2002 (summer 99-2000, the rock wasn't booed, at all)\

CENA?????? John Cena is easily the most hated Top face in Pro Wrestling History. He gets booed so much that the WWE is DESPERATELY trying NOT to have Cena get booed out of the building at Mania 28. 

Cena at One Night Stand 06, SSeries 2011, WM 22 (the crowd chanted **** you Cena),WM 27 (they booed a Gospel choir because of this man...wow) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Any other face that's been booed. Those are just a few of the biggest examples and I'm not even counting countless Monday Night Raw's since the Summer of 2005 when the crowd turned against him in his feud against Y2J and Christian, and when the crowd fully turned on him against Kurt Angle. 

GTFOH with those comparisons.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Personally I thought he was pretty good, the last promo actually felt like he meant it fair play to him. Still never going to change my mind on cheering for Rock at WM though lol


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Maximum007 said:


> Yeah I'm sure it was just a coicidence he dicided to return during the release of Fast Five.


I'm sure your spelling is just a coincidence.

You really think Fast and the f*cking Furious needs promotion from the WWE?

You think The Rock thought; "Hmmmmm, Fast Five desperately needs some promotion, what shall I do to save this..I know! I'll return to the WWE! That way it will sell!"

I mean, you can't be serious.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> I'm sure your spelling is just a coincidence.
> 
> You really think Fast and the f*cking Furious needs promotion from the WWE?
> 
> ...


lol (because I agree with what you're saying)


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Maximum007 said:


> Yeah I'm sure it was just a coicidence he dicided to return during the release of Fast Five.


lolol, Fast Five came out in April 2011, not February 2011. He didn't even mention his movies, the WWE is mentioning his movies. NOT THE ROCK. The Rock makes 1-2 movies a year now, and has been doing so since 2004; regardless of when he was coming back he was going to have a movie coming out.

for 8-10 years the IWC/Smarks complained for the Rock to come back. He does and people (not you Maximum007) get upset that he does movies. If anything it makes Pro Wrestlers/Fans look very very pathetic that they're butt hurt that a wrestler left the business a non broken man to pursue another dream. The Rock's an anomaly in this department because he actually CROSSED OVER AND HAD HIT MOVIES. No other pro wrestling star has done it to this extent. Hell, Stone Cold said he's focusing on an acting career now; no one hates on him. *rolls eyes* 

Cena did an amazing job with his promo but he is the biggest hypocrite of all. Why? His movies didn't gross crap, of course he wouldn't leave; the PEOPLE DON'T SUPPORT HIS MOVIES ENOUGH TO MAKE THAT HAPPEN. lmfao. If The Marine grossed 300 million dollars and Hollywood paid him 10 million for one movie, you can bet your bottom dollar that Cena would go part time/leave like the Rock did, period. End of discussion. What is the Rock? A slave to wrestling fans? He thanks the WWE every interview, speaks positively about it, isn't afraid to speak about his wrestling heritage to the mainstream audience, and Rock owes wrestling fans?? The ****? 

If Vince allows the Rock to shoot on Cena and he says anything close to this the entire argument is broken. Which is why it won't happen.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> I'm sure your spelling is just a coincidence.
> 
> You really think Fast and the f*cking Furious needs promotion from the WWE?
> 
> ...


At the end of the day Cena's still gonna be around after Wrestlemania. Rock will go back to Hollywood.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Maximum007 said:


> At the end of the day Cena's still gonna be around after Wrestlemania. Rock will go back to Hollywood.


Superb retort.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> If they're gonna do that to a diva why not do it to an ugly untalented one like Kelly Kelly?


UGLY??  who do you think isnt ugly then


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> Superb retort.


Just stating a fact.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

THEpeep said:


> "I lost a broski, for a hoeski!"
> 
> "You're perfect for each other, you're both scandolous bitches!
> 
> "For your information, I'm disease free, and I'd like to keep it that way!"


For PG tv, this was pretty brutal... I can already see parents explaining to their little jimmy's what a hoeski and bitches are.


----------



## lubu695 (May 4, 2011)

For all the crap he says about the rock having someone write his stuff, maybe cena should look into it. He needs some new stuff to throw at the rock, not just the same old stuff, *TO ME* his second promo didnt hype his fight against the rock, Granted it was a good delivery it just seemed so bleh in the end.....he just repeated the exact same stuff as any other promo he did for this fight , i dont see how others can find it "epic."

Maybe its just me, but for the face of the company who isnt really that great in the ring to begin with, Should have come out with something that woulda just blown me away and make me want to drop $60 on wrestlmania. I know its just the begining of the road to wrestlemania, But at this moment im looking forward to punk/jericho & sheamus/bryan matches far more then Cena/rock and they have yet to really put any hype behind them.


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

are you serious? he was being so hypocritical as always. he tries talking smack about eve and says 'I lost a broski for a hoeski' WHEN HE WAS KISSING HER ANYWAY! Its not like he pulled out when she kissed him, he went along with it, so that makes all of his statements hypocritical. 

and AGAIN.. the only thing he could say about The Rock were... yep you guessed it.. .about his movies and him not being there. can he bring up another argument please? i am sick to death of that one, the rock has explained why he isn't there already and everybody understands.. just move on for crying out loud!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

gmount said:


> the rock has explained why he isn't there already and everybody understands.. just move on for crying out loud!


except it was (kayfabe or not) absolute bullshit, and it's the perfect thing for Cena to ride Rocky for.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

gmount said:


> yep you guessed it.. .about his movies and him not being there. can he bring up another argument please? i am sick to death of that one, the rock has explained why he isn't there already and everybody understands.. just move on for crying out loud!


Lets be honest, there isn't an argument that Cena can shoot the Rock on which you will approve off


----------



## Broski709 (Dec 29, 2011)

Come watch Raw with me and chat --->>tinychatdotcom/trastymcnasty


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Broski709 said:


> Come watch Raw with me and chat --->>tinychatdotcom/trastymcnasty


yeh...inb4 ban


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

gmount said:


> are you serious? he was being so hypocritical as always. he tries talking smack about eve and says 'I lost a broski for a hoeski' WHEN HE WAS KISSING HER ANYWAY! Its not like he pulled out when she kissed him, he went along with it, so that makes all of his statements hypocritical.
> 
> and AGAIN.. the only thing he could say about The Rock were... yep you guessed it.. .about his movies and him not being there. can he bring up another argument please? i am sick to death of that one, the rock has explained why he isn't there already and everybody understands.. just move on for crying out loud!


His promo seriously pissed me off last night. Too me he comes off as a jealous little bitch and the biggest hypocrite i've ever seen. He once again talks about how Rock got a sniff of hollywood and ran away from the company. 

Funny that coz id imagine if Cena's movies and if Cena was a better actor, once he gets to be as banged up and tired of travelling nearly every day of the year for the company he would do the exact same thing.

John talks about being here every single day for the company...Your obliged to mate, your contracted. It's your job.

John talks about 'rising above hate.' Maybe his t'shirt should say rising above people hating me, because last night he certainly ebraced his hate towards The Rock.

At the end of the day...Rock doesnt owe the company or the fans shit. He gave them 8 years of his life if im not mistaken and as a fan i appreciate that, and i appreciate the fact that if he wanted to leave and try his hand at something new and trying to be sucessfull in film then he has every right to do so.

To me...Cena is jealous that Rock has transcended the wrestling industry...Something that John Cena will never do. 

I can only hope that his ranting is the beginning of him turning heel because he sure as hell sounds like and is coming across as a bitter and jealous heel. Shame his fans are too fickle to see that.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I liked it. Cena showed some proper personality for once, it's a good thing.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

The Main Headliner said:


> People honestly trying to compare the rock getting booed as a top face compared to Cena needs to stop immediately. it's not even a comparison.
> 
> The "die rocky die" chants happened when The Rock was a low-mid carder in 1996-1997. Come on now lets be serious here.
> 
> ...


Best post I seen on this thread. repped.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

SOSheamus said:


> His promo seriously pissed me off last night. Too me he comes off as a jealous little bitch and the biggest hypocrite i've ever seen. He once again talks about how Rock got a sniff of hollywood and ran away from the company.
> 
> Funny that coz id imagine if Cena's movies and if Cena was a better actor, once he gets to be as banged up and tired of travelling nearly every day of the year for the company he would do the exact same thing.
> 
> ...


If no one can see how jealous and bitter and How much hatred through that jealousy and bitterness he has against the rock, then they are blind. Simple.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Color me unimpressed. Cena's whole take on this feud is pretty annoying to me to begin with. Cena's whole angle is that the rock left. as if that is bad. Seriously who the hell wouldn't, it is pretty cool that he is making any kind of an effort to come back at all, he certainly doesn't need the money... I really can't see many fans thinking 'yeah the rock- he ababdoned us! screw that guy!' Or maybe I'm wrong and giving people too much credit, but the whole premise seems pretty weak to me. If cena really feels like that in real life, then I feel bad for him for being so brainwashed by vince.


----------



## Avexus (Feb 22, 2012)

He certainly was and he owned the Rock.


----------



## Deakon (Feb 22, 2012)

Cena vs The Rock is the biggest match in history of WWE.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Avexus said:


> He certainly was and he owned the Rock.


Owned the rock, really? really?

Seriously, is that all it takes to own someone these days, say i am here your not when someone is obviously not there.

Rock owns people. He gets in there face and trash talks them. Cena has not once beaten the rock is a face off.

Not a single thing has caught on from Cena. Whereas the rock has hit him with insult after insult that gets 20 thousands people standing up chant the insult.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Deakon said:


> Cena vs The Rock is the biggest match in history of WWE.


Let's not go that far ok?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

It's not about the fact that he was "edgy" and said "bitch" in his promo. It's the fact that he was fired up and showed intensity that made it a good promo. Fuck the Attitude Era marks who think the only good promos are ones about shoving objects up another person's rectum.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Dude showed character and had a damn good promo. Rock's promos have been substandard by his standards, likely due to a little rust but mostly to not tarnish Cena's image too much. Why would the WWE want to bring in an already over the moon, extremely part-time legend to stop in just to bury their top guy before their biggest event? Rock will keep it just heated enough to stay interesting without killing Cena.


----------

